# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  امسال هیچ کس متقاضی رشته جراحی قلب در کشور نشده

## Biomedical Eng

ایسنا: رئیس کل سازمان نظام پزشکی با بیان اینکه در برخی رشته‌های پزشکی  داوطلبی وجود ندارد، گفت: باید این وضعیت را بررسی کنیم تا در آینده نزدیک  خدایی نکرده نیازمند اعزام بیمار به خارج یا وارد کردن پزشک به کشور  نشویم.


محمد رئیس‌زاده در مراسم بزرگداشت روز پزشک، گفت: به لطف خدا جامعه  پزشکی ما در این ۴۳ سال در مسیر رشد، ترقی و تعالی سرفراز بوده‌ است. همگان  اذعان دارند که ما در حوزه آموزش و ارایه خدمات درمانی به خودکفایی  رسیده‌ایم.

 وی افزود: نباید از یاد برد که حتی تا دهه ۷۰ حدود ۴۰۰۰ پزشک خارجی در  ‌کشور فعالیت می‌کردند. در حال حاضر نسبت پزشک در مقایسه با قبل از انقلاب  تقریبا ۱۲.۵ برابر شده و سرانه پزشک ما نسبت به جمعیت تقریبا ۵.۵ برابر شده  است. از ۱۳ دانشکده پزشکی به ۶۷ دانشکده پزشکی رسیدیم و هرکجا که  استانداردهای جامعه پزشکی اجازه می‌داد، حوزه بهداشت و درمان به افزایش  ظرفیت‌ها و پرورش نیروها پرداخت.
 آموزش؛ زیربنای طب
رییس‌زاده ادامه داد: زیربنای طب و حکیم بودن و  طبیب بودن، بحث آموزش است. بحث آموزش بسیار زیربنایی و تخصصی است و انتظار  دارم که مسوولان و مراجع تصمیم‌گیر کشور، صاحب‌نظری کارشناسان بهداشت و  درمان را در حوزه آموزش به رسمیت شناخته و در هر تصمیمی که می‌خواهند اتخاذ  کنند از این صاحب‌نظران مشورت بگیرند. در بحث‌های آموزشی نباید بر اساس  احساسات و حتی نیازهای زودگذر تصمیم گرفت.
 رییس زاده گفت: موضوع دیگر این است که اکنون در کشورمان دو مقوله متفاوت  داریم؛ یکی رشد علم و فناوری و ارائه تکنیک‌های درمانی که مربوط به  اساتید، دانشجویان و دانشگاه‌هاست و دومین مقوله هم مربوط به ارائه خدمات و  زیرساخت‌های اقتصاد سلامت، بیمه‌ها، خدمات درمانی و فضای بازار و صنعت  سلامت است. در موضوع اول بسیار پیشرفت داشتیم، اما در مقوله دوم کمبودها و  نواقصی داریم.
 وی گفت: اشتباهی که در کشور رخ می‌دهد، این است که این دو حوزه را باهم  ادغام کرده و نارسایی‌های آن را بر سر جامعه پزشکی آوار می‌کنند. باید توجه  کرد که رفع نواقص، راهی جز اجرای قوانین بالادستی ندارد. تمام حرف ما در  جامعه پزشکی این است که اگر قوانین بالادستی به درستی و به موقع اجرا شوند،  بسیاری از نواقص رفع می‌شود.
 در برخی رشته‌های پزشکی روی مرز هشداریم
رئیس‌زاده با بیان اینکه  قسمت عمده ای از این نواقص ارتباطی به جامعه پزشکی ندارد، گفت: حتما با همت  بزرگ جامعه پزشکی و درایت و حمایت مسوولان، افق‌های بالاتر پیش روی ما  است. باید توجه کرد که در برخی رشته‌های پزشکی روی مرز هشداریم. چند روز  گذشته جلسه طراحی سوالات بُرد تخصصی بود و در رشته جراحی اطفال ۱۰ تا ۱۱  نفر از اعضای هیات بُرد این رشته که از پیشکسوتان پزشکی هستند، ۱۰۰ سوال  بُرد را تنها برای دو نفر فارغ التحصیل امسال طراحی کردند. بنابراین در  برخی رشته‌های پزشکی داوطلبی وجود ندارد. این نگرانی هست که در سال‌های  آینده در این رشته‌ها فارغ‌التحصیلی نداشته باشیم.

رئیس سازمان نظام پزشکی گفت: باید ارزیابی شود که چرا در رشته‌هایی که  به شدت مورد نیاز جامعه و کشور است، وضع به اینجا رسید. باید بررسی کنیم که  چه باید بکنیم تا در آینده نزدیک خدایی نکرده نیازمند اعزام بیمار به خارج  یا وارد کردن پزشک مجدد مانند دهه‌های ۵۰ و ۶۰ نشویم. این بزرگترین نگرانی  ما در جامعه پزشکی است.

----------


## Biomedical Eng

در رشته هایی که شاید آرزوی کنکوری ها برای آینده دور هست کسی پاشو نمیذاره دلیلشم اینه که اشباع شدن و آینده مالی اصلا خوبی ندارند. در رشته هایی مثل مغز و اعصاب و جراحی ها و ... مردم اکثرا به مراکز استان ها مراجعه میکنن و اکثرا هم فقط به پزشکان باتجربه قدیمی و معروف. بنابراین در هیچ استانی صرف نمیکنه که کسی جراح قلب یا جراح اطفال یا جراح مغز و اعصاب بشه. جراحی مغز و اعصاب البته چون شانس هیئت علمی شدن داره و همینطور فوق تخصصی نیست و تخصص هست خیلیا برای فرار از پزشک عمومی موندن انتخابش میکنن و جراحی عمومی هم به خاطر فعالیت هایی که در حوزه زیبایی و پوست و لاغری و ... انجام میده طرفدار داره. 
دندانپزشکی و داروسازی اصلا اینطوری نیستند.

----------


## rezzanr

خوشبحال وزارت بهداشت با این برنامه ریزیش پس  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## rezzanr

> در رشته هایی که شاید آرزوی کنکوری ها برای آینده دور هست کسی پاشو نمیذاره دلیلشم اینه که اشباع شدن و آینده مالی اصلا خوبی ندارند. در رشته هایی مثل مغز و اعصاب و جراحی ها و ... مردم اکثرا به مراکز استان ها مراجعه میکنن و اکثرا هم فقط به پزشکان باتجربه قدیمی و معروف. بنابراین در هیچ استانی صرف نمیکنه که کسی جراح قلب یا جراح اطفال یا جراح مغز و اعصاب بشه. جراحی مغز و اعصاب البته چون شانس هیئت علمی شدن داره و همینطور فوق تخصصی نیست و تخصص هست خیلیا برای فرار از پزشک عمومی موندن انتخابش میکنن و جراحی عمومی هم به خاطر فعالیت هایی که در حوزه زیبایی و پوست و لاغری و ... انجام میده طرفدار داره. 
> دندانپزشکی و داروسازی اصلا اینطوری نیستند.


بحث اشباع بودن و با تجربه تر بودن قدیمی ها برای نرفتن به جراحی قلب نیست. اگه اینجوری باشه هیچ رشته ای نمیرن. مشکل اینه به سختیش نمی ارزه

----------


## Meti81

> خوشبحال وزارت بهداشت با این برنامه ریزیش پس


برنامه حال حاضر وزرات بهداشت : صادرات پزشکان عمومی
برنامه بعدی : واردات پزشک متخصص از هند و پاکستان

----------


## Arnold

جراحی قلب و مغز و اعصاب کار هرکسی نیست 
تا وقتی تخصص هایی مثل چشم و روان پزشکی،رادیولوژی و..
هستن کسی نمیاد مغز و اعصاب و قلب بخونه

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> بحث اشباع بودن و با تجربه تر بودن قدیمی ها برای نرفتن به جراحی قلب نیست. اگه اینجوری باشه هیچ رشته ای نمیرن. مشکل اینه به سختیش نمی ارزه


رشته هایی مثل جراحی قلب با بقیه رشته ها بحثشون جداست. متخصص داخلی و متخصص پوست و متخصص چشم و رادیولوژی و پاتولوژی و فوق تخصص گوارش و ... همه جا درآمد خوب دارن حتی در شهرهای متوسط غیرمرکز استان. الان متخصص داخلی داریم که رفته شهرستان ولی انقدر اونجا تونسته برا خودش اعتبار جذب کنه که تمایلی به برگشتن به مرکز استان و شهر خودش نداره. مردم به جراح قلب و جراح مغز توی استان های کوچیک هم حتی اعتماد نمیکنن و کسب اعتبار براشون خیلی خیلی سخته. در مقابل هرچی متخصص زنان تو یه شهربزرگ تعدادشم بالا باشه باز بازار کار رقابت پذیره و کسی با چند سال عملکرد خوب میتونه برای خودش بروبیا داشته باشه.   
من خودم مرکز استان هستم و شهرمون از 15 سال پیش جراحی قلب باز انجام میدن ولی در حال حاضر تقریبا هیچ اعتباری برای جراحان قلب تو شهر ما وجود نداره و فقط افراد بی بضاعت هستن که اینجا عمل قلب باز انجام میدن بقیه همه به استان مجاور یا تهران میرن.

----------


## Arnold

> رشته هایی مثل جراحی قلب با بقیه رشته ها بحثشون جداست. متخصص داخلی و متخصص پوست و متخصص چشم و رادیولوژی و پاتولوژی و فوق تخصص گوارش و ... همه جا درآمد خوب دارن حتی در شهرهای متوسط غیرمرکز استان. الان متخصص داخلی داریم که رفته شهرستان ولی انقدر اونجا تونسته برا خودش اعتبار جذب کنه که تمایلی به برگشتن به مرکز استان و شهر خودش نداره. مردم به جراح قلب و جراح مغز توی استان های کوچیک هم حتی اعتماد نمیکنن و کسب اعتبار براشون خیلی خیلی سخته. در مقابل هرچی متخصص زنان تو یه شهربزرگ تعدادشم بالا باشه باز بازار کار رقابت پذیره و کسی با چند سال عملکرد خوب میتونه برای خودش بروبیا داشته باشه.   
> من خودم مرکز استان هستم و شهرمون از 15 سال پیش جراحی قلب باز انجام میدن ولی در حال حاضر تقریبا هیچ اعتباری برای جراحان قلب تو شهر ما وجود نداره و فقط افراد بی بضاعت هستن که اینجا عمل قلب باز انجام میدن بقیه همه به استان مجاور یا تهران میرن.


چه ربطی داشت 
شما هر جایی به عنوان یک تازه وارد شروع به کار کنی 
مجبوری خودت رو ثابت کنی ،این تو همه ی رشته ها مطرحه
حتی جایی که کمبود هست  بازم مردم سرشناس ترین و کار درست ترین مورد رو انتخاب میکنن چه رقابت توی اون رشته بالا باشه چه 
نباشه..

----------


## revenger

این تازه نوک قله‌ی کوه فاجعه‌ای هست که تو سیستم درمان این کشور رخ داده.
معلومه متقاضی نداره. قبلنم گفتم... دولت و بیمه‌ها پزشکی ایرانو نابود کرده‌اند با ۲ مکانیسم: ۱-تعرفه‌های بسیار پایین و مضحک در بخش دولتی (واسه خیلی از جراحیا در حد ۲۰۰-۳۰۰ هزار تومن میدن به جراح)
۲-پول همین تعرفه‌های تحقیرآمیز رو هم نمیدن و نصفشو بالا میکشن توسط طرح پلکانی قاصدک و تازه اونم ۸ ماه بعد میدن.
مثلا عمل قلب باز رو در نظر بگیرین که جزو قله‌های علم پزشکیه
واسه جراح تمام وقت ۱ میلیون و ۲۰۰ میدن ..))))
درنتیجه فقط قسمتایی از پزشکی وضعیتش خوبه که کاملاً مستقل از بیمه و دولته... یعنی زیبایی
عمومی میره ژل و بوتاکس و فیلر میزنه
ای‌ان‌تی میره فقط دماغ عمل میکنه
جراح میره پیکرتراشی و عمل غبغب و اینا میکنه
طب اورژانس میره کاشت مو میکنه
همین دیگه...طبابت واقعی فقط واسه قدیمیایی که تو بیمارستانای خصوصی کار میکنن باقی مونده...واسه جدیدا تو طبابت چیزی جز حمالی نمی مونه

----------


## WickedSick

> جراحی قلب و مغز و اعصاب کار هرکسی نیست 
> تا وقتی تخصص هایی مثل چشم و روان پزشکی،رادیولوژی و..
> هستن کسی نمیاد مغز و اعصاب و قلب بخونه


چشم و رادیولوژی وحشتناک قبولی سختی دارن توی آزمون تخصص.
رزیدنتی بسیار ساده ای دارن، اما قبولیشون واقعا سخته.
روان پزشکی هم چندان ساده نیست. یه سر به بخشش بزنین.

کلا جراح فقط و فقط برای دو قشر میارزه: کسی که زیبایی کار میکنه و صد البته قدیمی بوده و کلی اسم درکرده - جراحی که مشابه قبلی، خیلی اسم در کرده. مثل یکی از اتند های ما که اینجاست. روزی شاید ده تا هم عمل داره!
اما برای بقیه اصلا نمیصرفه.
چرا؟
برای عملی که 10 میلیون تومن از بیمار میگیرن، 1 میلیونش میره تو جیب تو. اما دیه همون آدمی که زیر دستته 600 میلیونه که وزارت عزیز بهداشت حتی 1 ریالیشم تقبل نمیکنه.
مردم هم که به لطف صداسیمای عزیزتر از وزارت بهداشت، به نحوی به جون پزشکای بدبخت افتادن که قحطی زده های سومالی به غذا حمله نمیکنن.(البته نه همه مردم)
نتیجه؟
تقریبا اکثر تخصص ها نمیصرفن. غیر از اونایی که رتبه تخصص بسیار خوبی میخوان مثل همین رادویولژی و چشم که هم رزیدنتی ساده تری نسبت به بقیه دارن، هم ریسک خاصی درگیرت نیست.
تخصص های داخلی که دیوانگی محضه. علاقه فردی که الان میره داخلی به طبابت رو ازش باید تندیس ساخت.

----------


## farzaddd

بابا یه بحثی تو ایران باب شده میگن مثلا دیگه نمیصرفه،عزیزم همین الان من جراح قلب شم حداقل ماهی ۷۰ تومن دارم،خب ۷۰ تومن کمه؟اینا دیگه خیلی دارن همه چیو بزرگ میکنن،بحث راه انداختن تورم خیلی زیاده ،رزیدنتی سخته،همه اینا درسته ولی دیگه انقدرم نا امید کننده نیست,منی که ده تومن حقوقمه خداییش ۷۰ تومن که سهله ۳۰ تومنم عالیه،این پزشکای جدید دوس دارن همین الان میلیاردر شن،کلا نسل جدید خیلی دو دوتا چهارتا میکنن،جالبه با هرکی هم حرف میزنی از کارگر تا مهندسو پزشک میخوان مهاجرت کنن،بچه های ورودی جدید به این چیزا گوش ندید از همون اول رفتید پزشکی علاقتونو مشخص کنید تلاش کنید متخصص شید،باسواد شید،بخدا از ۹۰ درصد جامعه بالاتر میرید،فقط یه نکته بگم بهتون سعی کنید تک بعدی نباشید کسی جلوتونو نگرفته که ،برید کارای دیگه هم یاد بگیرید که در کنار پزشکی درآمدم داشته باشید،ترید کردن،مشاور کنکور،تدریس کنکور،زرنگ باشید،دلالی کنید،میتونید هم درس بخونید هم کار جانبی کنید،میدونید چرا ناراضی هستن پزشکا؟چون فقط یاد گرفتن درس بخونن،خب بابا جان شیطونی کن،باشگاه برو،عادت نکنید فقط درس بخونید،هنوز تخصص عالیه،پزشک عمومی باسواد عالیه،مهندسی خوش فکر عالیه،وکیل خوب عالیه،نا امید نباشید،به این حرفاهم توجه نکنید،من الان متخصص اطفال بودم عشق میکردم حالا اینا ناز میکنن چرا؟چون میگن جوونی نکردیم ،خب جوونی کن،برنامه بریز به همه چی میرسی،تامام

----------


## WickedSick

در اضافه هم من یه نکته ای بگم، لطفا از کسی پیشنهاد رو بپذیرین که خودش توی این راهه  :Yahoo (94):  نه که گوش بدین به هرکسی که میبینین.

----------


## rezzanr

> چشم و رادیولوژی وحشتناک قبولی سختی دارن توی آزمون تخصص.
> رزیدنتی بسیار ساده ای دارن، اما قبولیشون واقعا سخته.
> روان پزشکی هم چندان ساده نیست. یه سر به بخشش بزنین.
> 
> کلا جراح فقط و فقط برای دو قشر میارزه: کسی که زیبایی کار میکنه و صد البته قدیمی بوده و کلی اسم درکرده - جراحی که مشابه قبلی، خیلی اسم در کرده. مثل یکی از اتند های ما که اینجاست. روزی شاید ده تا هم عمل داره!
> اما برای بقیه اصلا نمیصرفه.
> چرا؟
> برای عملی که 10 میلیون تومن از بیمار میگیرن، 1 میلیونش میره تو جیب تو. اما دیه همون آدمی که زیر دستته 600 میلیونه که وزارت عزیز بهداشت حتی 1 ریالیشم تقبل نمیکنه.
> مردم هم که به لطف صداسیمای عزیزتر از وزارت بهداشت، به نحوی به جون پزشکای بدبخت افتادن که قحطی زده های سومالی به غذا حمله نمیکنن.(البته نه همه مردم)
> ...


از فامیلم شنیدم پوست و رادیو اشباع شدن. خدارو الان شکر میکنه سر ازمون تخصص حالش بهم خورد و رتبش یه ذره پایین تر شد و رادیو نیاورد

----------


## farzaddd

> از فامیلم شنیدم پوست و رادیو اشباع شدن. خدارو الان شکر میکنه سر ازمون تخصص حالش بهم خورد و رتبش یه ذره پایین تر شد و رادیو نیاورد


رادیو سرمایه داشته باشی پول پارو میکنی،سرمایه در حد ۴۰ میلیار :Yahoo (20): د

----------


## Aliva00

رشته به این خفنی چرا نمیرن 
چون هم سخته و هم نسبت به اون درآمدش از رشته های پوست و رادیولوژی با سختی کمتر کمتره

----------


## Aliva00

> از فامیلم شنیدم پوست و رادیو اشباع شدن. خدارو الان شکر میکنه سر ازمون تخصص حالش بهم خورد و رتبش یه ذره پایین تر شد و رادیو نیاورد


هرکس گفت اشباع شده بزن زیر گوششون یه چی یاد گرفتن فقط به اینا باشه میگن رئیس جمهوری هم شغلش اشباع شده 
تو این انتخاب رشته هر رشته ای بود میگفتن اشباع شده 
البته پوست به لطف مردم ناآگاه ما شاید اشباع بشه چون همین الان اینستا رو باز کنی هر کی یه روتین پوستی یاد میده هر کی بوتاکس می‌کنه

----------


## farzaddd

> هرکس گفت اشباع شده بزن زیر گوششون یه چی یاد گرفتن فقط به اینا باشه میگن رئیس جمهوری هم شغلش اشباع شده 
> تو این انتخاب رشته هر رشته ای بود میگفتن اشباع شده 
> البته پوست به لطف مردم ناآگاه ما شاید اشباع بشه چون همین الان اینستا رو باز کنی هر کی یه روتین پوستی یاد میده هر کی بوتاکس می‌کنه


من تو درمانم هنوز مردم در به در دنبال متخصصن

----------


## Aliva00

> بابا یه بحثی تو ایران باب شده میگن مثلا دیگه نمیصرفه،عزیزم همین الان من جراح قلب شم حداقل ماهی ۷۰ تومن دارم،خب ۷۰ تومن کمه؟اینا دیگه خیلی دارن همه چیو بزرگ میکنن،بحث راه انداختن تورم خیلی زیاده ،رزیدنتی سخته،همه اینا درسته ولی دیگه انقدرم نا امید کننده نیست,منی که ده تومن حقوقمه خداییش ۷۰ تومن که سهله ۳۰ تومنم عالیه،این پزشکای جدید دوس دارن همین الان میلیاردر شن،کلا نسل جدید خیلی دو دوتا چهارتا میکنن،جالبه با هرکی هم حرف میزنی از کارگر تا مهندسو پزشک میخوان مهاجرت کنن،بچه های ورودی جدید به این چیزا گوش ندید از همون اول رفتید پزشکی علاقتونو مشخص کنید تلاش کنید متخصص شید،باسواد شید،بخدا از ۹۰ درصد جامعه بالاتر میرید،فقط یه نکته بگم بهتون سعی کنید تک بعدی نباشید کسی جلوتونو نگرفته که ،برید کارای دیگه هم یاد بگیرید که در کنار پزشکی درآمدم داشته باشید،ترید کردن،مشاور کنکور،تدریس کنکور،زرنگ باشید،دلالی کنید،میتونید هم درس بخونید هم کار جانبی کنید،میدونید چرا ناراضی هستن پزشکا؟چون فقط یاد گرفتن درس بخونن،خب بابا جان شیطونی کن،باشگاه برو،عادت نکنید فقط درس بخونید،هنوز تخصص عالیه،پزشک عمومی باسواد عالیه،مهندسی خوش فکر عالیه،وکیل خوب عالیه،نا امید نباشید،به این حرفاهم توجه نکنید،من الان متخصص اطفال بودم عشق میکردم حالا اینا ناز میکنن چرا؟چون میگن جوونی نکردیم ،خب جوونی کن،برنامه بریز به همه چی میرسی،تامام


این نکته رو بگم تازه دانشجویان که رشته های تاپ آوردین به خدا شما نه دبیر هستید نه مشاور لطفاً وارد این عرصه نشید که فقط یه عده دانش آموز که از استرس یا هر چی دیگه میان با شما مشاوره میگیرن و بدبخت میشن خودتون در اون شرایط بودین دیگه تدریس رو نگید همه چی بچه بازی نیست که این کنکور کردن بچاپ بچاپ به طوری که طرف پزشکی ول می‌کنه می‌زنه تو کار کنکور 
برید فوتوشاپ ترید کردن افتر افکت و...

----------


## Aliva00

> من تو درمانم هنوز مردم در به در دنبال متخصصن


اصن خنده داره بگی متخصص اشباع شده 
الان تو بیمارستان شهرستان اصلا جراح قلب نیست
همه مجبورن برن شهر های بزرگ مثل تهران مشهد یا شیراز و... 
این افراد واقعا علم بزرگی دارن و عاشق پزشکی هستن و گزنه چطور هم چین ریسکی رو قبول میکنم و این همه سختی میکشن و بیشتر دوره تخصص طول می‌کشه

----------


## farzaddd

> این نکته رو بگم تازه دانشجویان که رشته های تاپ آوردین به خدا شما نه دبیر هستید نه مشاور لطفاً وارد این عرصه نشید که فقط یه عده دانش آموز که از استرس یا هر چی دیگه میان با شما مشاوره میگیرن و بدبخت میشن خودتون در اون شرایط بودین دیگه تدریس رو نگید همه چی بچه بازی نیست که این کنکور کردن بچاپ بچاپ به طوری که طرف پزشکی ول می‌کنه می‌زنه تو کار کنکور 
> برید فوتوشاپ ترید کردن افتر افکت و...


دقیقا

----------


## farzaddd

> اصن خنده داره بگی متخصص اشباع شده 
> الان تو بیمارستان شهرستان اصلا جراح قلب نیست
> همه مجبورن برن شهر های بزرگ مثل تهران مشهد یا شیراز و... 
> این افراد واقعا علم بزرگی دارن و عاشق پزشکی هستن و گزنه چطور هم چین ریسکی رو قبول میکنم و این همه سختی میکشن و بیشتر دوره تخصص طول می‌کشه


میگم یه جو منفی درست شده،دیگه با ماهی صدتومن پول نمیگن،بعد طرف انقدر درس خونده دیگه حالش بهم میخوره،ببین رزیدنتی همیشه سخت بوده ،خود دانشجوها و اتندا به هم رحم نمیکنن،یه جا این سلسله ظلم شکسته شه سختیش کمتر میشه،من همیشه میگم پزشکی که رشته شو دوس داره موفق میشه،ولی جامعه ما متاسفانه تو همه زمینه ها ورشکسته شده،مردم دچار فروپاشی روانی شدن،ریییس بیمارستان رباط کریم تو استان تهران روز پزشک مصاحبه کرده گفته من اگر پول و پله داشتم میرفتم آرایشگر میشدم،آمارشو ما داریم ماهی فقط ۶۰ تومن کارانه و پرکیس برای خودش ردمیکنه غیر از حقوق ۴۰ میلیونیش،خب عزیز من کی جلوتو گرفته برو مو بزن ،والا،

----------


## farzaddd

> این تازه نوک قله‌ی کوه فاجعه‌ای هست که تو سیستم درمان این کشور رخ داده.
> معلومه متقاضی نداره. قبلنم گفتم... دولت و بیمه‌ها پزشکی ایرانو نابود کرده‌اند با ۲ مکانیسم: ۱-تعرفه‌های بسیار پایین و مضحک در بخش دولتی (واسه خیلی از جراحیا در حد ۲۰۰-۳۰۰ هزار تومن میدن به جراح)
> ۲-پول همین تعرفه‌های تحقیرآمیز رو هم نمیدن و نصفشو بالا میکشن توسط طرح پلکانی قاصدک و تازه اونم ۸ ماه بعد میدن.
> مثلا عمل قلب باز رو در نظر بگیرین که جزو قله‌های علم پزشکیه
> واسه جراح تمام وقت ۱ میلیون و ۲۰۰ میدن ..))))
> درنتیجه فقط قسمتایی از پزشکی وضعیتش خوبه که کاملاً مستقل از بیمه و دولته... یعنی زیبایی
> عمومی میره ژل و بوتاکس و فیلر میزنه
> ای‌ان‌تی میره فقط دماغ عمل میکنه
> جراح میره پیکرتراشی و عمل غبغب و اینا میکنه
> ...


حرفتو کاملا قبول دارم،شما دقیقا داری حرف درست رو میزنی منتها پزشک خوب تو بیمارستان دولتی هم هست تو خصوصی هم هست بخش خصوصی خوب پول میده،ضمنا درآمد کادر پزشکی فقط تعرفه نیست،پرکیس و کارانه است اون طرح قاصدک هم فقط اسمش هست عملا پزشکا فرارمالیاتی دارن ،میدونی چطوری؟پرداختی های خارج از شمول،یعنی بیمارستان ظاهرا داره برای هر عمل تعرفه دولتی رو فیش میاره ولی زیر میزی و خارج فیش قشنگ جبران میشه،وگرنه هیچ پزشکی تو بخش دولتی نمیمونه،این رزدینتا و طرحی ها هستن که وضع خوبی ندارن باز هم طرحی ها از ۹۰ درصد جامعه بیشتر در میارن،کلا مشکل پزشکی نیست مشکل جا موندن از تورمه این مملکت دلال پروره،خب پزشکا هم کم دلالی نمیکنن،متخصص اورولوژی دوست منه تخصصش دوساله تموم شده،باورت نمیشه از ساعت ده صبح تا ۱۲ شب کار میکنه ،خونه خرید ۷ میلیارد ماشین فیدیلیتی خریده بعد بچه شم فرستاده پزشکی حالا باهاش حرف میزنی فقط میناله،لامذهب اگه بده چرا بچه خودتو پزشکی میفرستی،تو دوسال از من کارمند پرستار هزار برابر جلوتر افتادی،حالامشکلش چیه؟خودشو با من مقایسه نمیکنه که خودشو با رادیولوژیستی که ۳۰ میلیارد سرمایه کذاشته داره ماهی ۵۰۰ میلیون میزنه به جیب مقایسه میکنه،عزیزم طرف انقدر سرمایه گذاشته ،تو همه چی از جمله پزشکی هم پول حرف اولو میزنه،پول داشته باشیتا دومیلیاردم ماهی میزنی نداشته باشی باید طبابت کنی که حداقل ماهی ۶۰ تومنو داری،الان اکثر شماها پدراتون کارمندن ،خدایی ۶۰تومن کمه؟

----------


## Aliva00

> میگم یه جو منفی درست شده،دیگه با ماهی صدتومن پول نمیگن،بعد طرف انقدر درس خونده دیگه حالش بهم میخوره،ببین رزیدنتی همیشه سخت بوده ،خود دانشجوها و اتندا به هم رحم نمیکنن،یه جا این سلسله ظلم شکسته شه سختیش کمتر میشه،من همیشه میگم پزشکی که رشته شو دوس داره موفق میشه،ولی جامعه ما متاسفانه تو همه زمینه ها ورشکسته شده،مردم دچار فروپاشی روانی شدن،ریییس بیمارستان رباط کریم تو استان تهران روز پزشک مصاحبه کرده گفته من اگر پول و پله داشتم میرفتم آرایشگر میشدم،آمارشو ما داریم ماهی فقط ۶۰ تومن کارانه و پرکیس برای خودش ردمیکنه غیر از حقوق ۴۰ میلیونیش،خب عزیز من کی جلوتو گرفته برو مو بزن ،والا،


خوندم مصاحبه رو طرف خجالت نمی‌کشه میگه ماهی ده تومن در میارم پرستار طرحی اونقدر در میاره واقعا از وقتی دیدگاه پزشکی شد پول پزشک ها خوب ما از دست رفتن کسانی که واقعا عشق به پزشکی و خدمت به خلق مردم داشتن میری مطب پزشک همون اول دستشو عین گدا میاره جلو تا ویزیت رو بگیره خجالت داره به خدا 
البته همه این طور نیستن

----------


## farzaddd

> خوندم مصاحبه رو طرف خجالت نمی‌کشه میگه ماهی ده تومن در میارم پرستار طرحی اونقدر در میاره واقعا از وقتی دیدگاه پزشکی شد پول پزشک ها خوب ما از دست رفتن کسانی که واقعا عشق به پزشکی و خدمت به خلق مردم داشتن میری مطب پزشک همون اول دستشو عین گدا میاره جلو تا ویزیت رو بگیره خجالت داره به خدا 
> البته همه این طور نیستن


 کلا الان تو این جامعه با هر صنفی بری حرف بزنی ناامیدت میکنه،همسایه طلافروشه با ۲۵۰ گرم سه سال پیش شروع کرد،الان سه کیلو طلا داره،مغازه رو خریده،خونه خریده،ماشین خریده،حداقل ماهی ۵۰ تومن در میاره بعد باهاش حرف میزنی فقط داره میناله،میگه پولمو بذارم بانک بیشتر میده ،خب عزیزم پولتو بذار بانک ،عادت کردیم به دروغو فرافکنی،الانوصع مملکت خوب نیست همه میگن نداریم،من شهرستانارو نمیدونم ولی همین تهران پنج شنبه ها تو فست فودیا و رستورانا و سفره خونه ها و شیرینی فروشی ها جا برای سوزن انداختن نیست،خودت تهرانی دیگه،یه تعطیلی چند روزه میخوره کلا تهرانیا به سمت شمال روانه میشن،یا ویلا دارن یا ویلا اجاره میکنن،ضعیفشون چادر میزنه،بعد حالا برو با ویلا داره حرف بزن میناله،اصلا چرا اینو نگم،گوگوش کنسرت گذاشته بلیطش ۲۰ میلیون همش فروش رفته یه سریا بلیط گیرشون نیمده،من اصلا نمیگم وضع مملکت گل و بلبله،نه اینا نبودن کیفیت زندگیمون عالی بود ولی این سیاه نمایی اغراق آمیز تو همه زمینه ها اپیدمی شده،من و خانمم رفته بودیم آنتالیا خدا شاهده خود ترکیه ای ها حسرت هتل های اونجارو میکشیدن،باورت نمیشه باورشون نمیشد میگفتیم مردم ما بدبختن،ما مشکل حکومت،درآمد،تورم و غیره داریم ولی مردم چون این اینفلوئنسر های اینستاگرامو میبینن میگن ما بدبختیم،یا مثلا تواین اختلاس ۹۲ هزار میلیاردی همه ناراحت این اختلاس نیستن که ناراحت اینن که چرا به ما هیچی نرسید،درصورتی که هرجای جهان بود دهن اون حکومتو صاف میکردن،داستان زیاد داریم،بشینید درس بخونید پزشک خوبی شید چهل سالتونم شد به پول برسید ارزششو داره،قرار نیست همین الان فارغ التحصیل شدید پول پارو کنید،

----------


## Carolin

> در اضافه هم من یه نکته ای بگم، لطفا از کسی پیشنهاد رو بپذیرین که خودش توی این راهه * نه که گوش بدین به هرکسی که میبینین.*



مخصوصا اگ طرف پیرا باشه

+
(بنا به یسری دلایل که واردش نمیشم) بیشترین اطلاعات غلط درمورد جامعه پزشکی از پیرا ها داده میشه

----------


## WickedSick

> مخصوصا اگ طرف پیرا باشه
> 
> +
> (بنا به یسری دلایل که واردش نمیشم) بیشترین اطلاعات غلط درمورد جامعه پزشکی از پیرا ها داده میشه


اصلا یه دندونی تیز کردن مردم برای علوم پزشکی ها  :Yahoo (4): 

البته من واقعا خوشحال میشم از رنج کشیدن بعضیا!
کسی که عقل نداره از کاردونِ یک رشته، یک حرفه، سوال بپرسه و میره از کسی که "به نظرش" میدونه میپرسه، لیاقتش همینه که گیر کنه تو گِل.
همونجوری که به نظرم تمامی کسایی که میرن پیش آرایشگاه ها و عمل های بوتاکس براشون انجام میشه، در نهایت اسکار باقی میمونه براشون یا حتی اکسپایر میشن هم نوش جونشونه.
خدا بهت عقل داده استفاده کنی. اگه استفاده نکنی، به نظرم از چرخه طبیعت باید حذف شی  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Biomedical Eng

رقابت جایی امکان پذیره که مثل دندانپزشکی ریسک کار پایین باشه و یا فوقش مثل تخصص چشم پزشکی و رادیولوژی و عفونی و پوست و زنان و اطفال و ... تفاوت بین پزشکان مشهور با پزشکان جدید در ذهن مردم خیلی زیاد نباشه. اونوقت شما قادرخواهی بود فرصت برای رقابت داشته باشی. ولی جراحی دیسک نخاع و جراحی قلب باز و ... که اغلب مردم ترجیح میدن ماه ها در صف نوبت پزشکان مشهور بمونن ولی به جدیدترها اعتماد نکنن معنی نداره. در شهرما چندین جراح مغزواعصاب وجود داره و یکیشون بیست سال سابقه داره ولی هیچکدومشون قادر به رقابت با جراحان استان مجاورمون نیستند.

----------


## Arnold

> رقابت جایی امکان پذیره که مثل دندانپزشکی ریسک کار پایین باشه و یا فوقش مثل تخصص چشم پزشکی و رادیولوژی و عفونی و پوست و زنان و اطفال و ... تفاوت بین پزشکان مشهور با پزشکان جدید در ذهن مردم خیلی زیاد نباشه. اونوقت شما قادرخواهی بود فرصت برای رقابت داشته باشی. ولی جراحی دیسک نخاع و جراحی قلب باز و ... که اغلب مردم ترجیح میدن ماه ها در صف نوبت پزشکان مشهور بمونن ولی به جدیدترها اعتماد نکنن معنی نداره. در شهرما چندین جراح مغزواعصاب وجود داره و یکیشون بیست سال سابقه داره ولی هیچکدومشون قادر به رقابت با جراحان استان مجاورمون نیستند.


علت چیه؟
چرا نمیتونن رقابت کنن؟

----------


## Arshia_Kh

اینجور تاپیک ها نباید تو بخش دانش آموزی زده بشه 
الکی‌با بحث های بیهوده و اطلاعات کذب ( منظورم با شخص خاصی نیست) وقت بقیه تلف میشه

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> علت چیه؟
> چرا نمیتونن رقابت کنن؟


نوشتم دیگه عزیزم




> اغلب مردم ترجیح میدن ماه ها در صف نوبت پزشکان مشهور بمونن ولی به جدیدترها اعتماد نکنن


البته  در مورد درمان های حساس مثل بسیاری جراحی ها

----------


## farzaddd

من پیرا پزشک دوبرابر پزشک کار میکنم یک چهارم پزشک در میارم،اونی که میگی پزشکی بده فلانه اره بده اما باز از بقیه کادر درمان بالاتره،اگر خیلی رشته مضخرفیه مرد باش انصراف بده بیا دنبال همون کارایی که پیشنهاد میدی،برای کسی که پشت کنکور هست و کل پلن زندگیشو مثل خودت تو این راه چیده توروخدا تز ندید بذارید درسشونو بخونن موقع انتخاب رشته خودشون تصمیم بگیرن،تو اگر چ ...س ترم پزشکی هستی ما با پزشکا 16ساله همکاریم،اگر وارد کادر درمان میشید قصد مهاجرت دارید پرستاری،اگر قصد موندن و کادر درمان دارید بیاید راس رشته ها،
تامام

----------


## Zero_Horizon

چقدر نسبت به این بحث ها حالت انزجار و تهوع پیدا کردم...
هرجا میری همیشه ی خدا همه دارن با جدیت و تخصص تمام نظر میدن
کنکوریش
اونی که تازه قبول شده و هنوز اصلا دانشگاه نرفته
اونی که هنوز مثل خودم ترم های نخستینه
اونی که اواسط راهه
و...

کلا همه با یه حالت هیجانی و اشتیاق خاصی درگیر بحث هستن با جدیت تمام و مثل یه متخصص و کوهی از تجربه و آگاهی...

حالا میام از همینا میپرسم میای بحث علمی کنیم؟
میای یه برنامه ی مهارتی مربوط به رشته مون رو باهم جلو ببریم؟
میای درمورد فلان موضوع مربوط به حوزه تحصیلی مون باهم تحقیق و تبادل انجام بدیم؟


همش جواب های رد و نه و بهانه ها و ...

وقتش رو ندارم ، حوصله اش رو ندارم ، بدرد نمیخوره و ...
فقط وقت واسه اینجور بحث ها و فریاد زدن ای من بدبختم:/ ای به چوخ رفت همه چی :/ آی وای های چقدر سیاهه چقدر بدبختیم چقدر سیاهه چقد اشتباه کردیم اومدیم ...

اوکی باشه اصلا همش درست همش حق
حالا که اومدیم خب بیا باهم فلان برنامه و موضوع مفید و بدردبخور رو جلو ببریم
_ نه وقتش رو ندارم حوصله اش رو ندارم :/


پوف  :Yahoo (21): 

ولش...
همینجاها و در عمق همین بحث ها مشغول باشید 
با ارزوی موفقیت

----------


## rezzanr

خشمه زیرو :Yahoo (101): .  :Y (446):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> خشمه زیرو.


والا بخدا...

یه سیل عظیمی از دانشجوها (خودمم یکی شون) کلا هدف اصلی شون از انتخاب مسیرشون رو فراموش کردن ، جوری که انگار دانشجو شدن فقط به هدف اینکه به هرزبونی نشون بدن اشتباه کردن و پشیمونن و هدف اصلی شون شده اینکه از این فضای مجازی برن اون یکی فضای مجازی توی یه جا مغزشون رو پر کنن از یسری حرف توی اون یکی جا برن چیزایی که شنیدن و توی مغزشون پر کردن رو استفراغ کنن

باشه اقا اصلا اگاهی بخشی هم بکنید اوکی
نسبت به شرایط موجود اعتراض هم بکنید اوکی

ولی دیگه نه دراین حد که از رشته و مسیری که انتخابش کردی فقط همین یک مشت حرف و بالا پایین کردن هر سوراخ سمبه ای توی مجازی و پر کردن مغز از حرف همه بشیم...
کلا دیگه فکر نکنم عده زیادی پیدا بشن بیشتر از زمان و انرژی ای که برای فریاد زدن توی این بحث ها میذارن ، برای کار و مسئولیت و مسیر اصلی شون بذارن..

دراین نسل شاهد ظهور هزاران پیامبر اگاهی بخش و درعین حال بی سواد و بی مهارت هستیم
علی برکت الله و هزارماشالله

----------


## WickedSick

> علت چیه؟
> چرا نمیتونن رقابت کنن؟


اینکه پزشکان جوان نمیتونن رقابت کنن، دو علت داره:
1- جهل مردم 2- سیستم آموزشی ناقص
1- مردم واقعا نمیدونن. واقعا! هرچقدر سهم اقتصاد یک ملت کمتر شه سهم آیکیو و درکشون هم کمتر میشه. طرف همیشه خدا میره پیش پزشکی که صرفا اسم در کرده و مشهور تره. من اصلا نمیگم دلت بسوزه که اون پزشک جوان هم آدمه! میخواد زندگی کنه. من میگم حداقل تحقیق کن، مدرک و صحبت کردن طرف رو دریاب، هرچی باشه جدیدتر فارغ شده! هاریسون هر 3 4 سال یبار داره آپدیت میشه. با هزاران تحقیق و مقاله ای که در سطح جهانی داره صورت میگیره و قطع به یقین هرچی آپدیت تر باشی و تحصیلت به روز تر باشه، داروها و روش های درمانی Efficient تری رو به بیمار معرفی میکنی. مردمی که هنوز به روغن بنفشه اعتقاد دارن همینه.
2- بحث سیستم آموزشی هم قطعا هست. وقتی سالی 2500 پزشک میگیری، فک کردی دانشگاه ما که مثلا 60 تا ورودی میگیره، اتند جراحی چند تا داره؟ طرف چقدر وقت میتونه روی آموزش و کنترل و یادگیری بذاره؟
نتیجه میشه که از بین هر 100 نفر تهش 50 نفر به درد بخورن. 50 نفر پزشکایی میشن که سواد ندارن و توی این نظام آموزشی ناقص اومدن بالا.

پ.ن: این قضایا درمورد همه صنف ها حاکمه. من پیشنهادم اینه اگه خودتون از این مردمید که بمونین ایران. واقعا هیچ جای دنیا این حجم از عقب موندگی فرهنگی رو پیدا نمیکنین.
اما اگه آدم خاصی هستین و سواد و عقل براتون حرف اول رو توی همه زندگیتون میزنه، مهاجرت کنین که اینجا جاتون نیست.

----------


## WickedSick

> من پیرا پزشک دوبرابر پزشک کار میکنم یک چهارم پزشک در میارم،اونی که میگی پزشکی بده فلانه اره بده اما باز از بقیه کادر درمان بالاتره،اگر خیلی رشته مضخرفیه مرد باش انصراف بده بیا دنبال همون کارایی که پیشنهاد میدی،برای کسی که پشت کنکور هست و کل پلن زندگیشو مثل خودت تو این راه چیده توروخدا تز ندید بذارید درسشونو بخونن موقع انتخاب رشته خودشون تصمیم بگیرن،تو اگر چ ...س ترم پزشکی هستی ما با پزشکا 16ساله همکاریم،اگر وارد کادر درمان میشید قصد مهاجرت دارید پرستاری،اگر قصد موندن و کادر درمان دارید بیاید راس رشته ها،
> تامام


اگه خیلی از پیرا ناراضی هستی خودت هم انصراف بده.
چه ارتباطی داره؟
دیدگاهتون منو یاد افراد فمنیست انداخت. 
لطفا درمورد حیطه خودتون نظر بدین(بد برداشت نکنین، منظورم اینه توی فیلد خودتون باشین)
4 تا پزشک دیدین که میلیاردی در میارن فک میکنین همه چی گل و بلبه. منم اینقد پیرا دیدم که تیلیاردی پول درمیارن. 
  اصلا شما عزیزدل رو مثال نمیزنم که توهین به شخص شما نباشه.
یه پیرا که 100 میلیون در میاره، و یه پیرا که 1 تومن در میاره. مشکل یا از بی عرضگی اون دومیه است، یا اون اولی یه نکته خاصی داره.
حالا چجور میتونی این رو درک کنی؟ که وضعیت میانگین رو بگیری.
شما همتون تحت تاثیر صداسیما قرار گرفتین. یه جبهه منفی گرفتین به پزشکا! حالا مگه پزشکی میاد بیاد بگه تو آرایشگر، توی پیرا، توی مهندس چرا اینقد پول درمیاری؟ که همه سرشون تو زندگی این پزشکاست  :Yahoo (21): 
من خودم پزشک نیستم. ولی بین تمامی این قشر میگردم. آدم کثیف توشون هست، بدکار، و خیلی چیزای دیگه.
ولی اصلا و ابدا وضعیت مناسبی ندارن. اصلا بهشت نیستن و اتفاقا توی جهنمن خیلیاشون. 
شما هم به جای اینکه 24 ساعته نوک پیکان رو بگیری سمت پزشک، نوک رو بگیر سمت اداره مملکت و وزارت بهداشت. پزشک چیکاره اس؟ عجب.

----------


## WickedSick

هر عزیزدل و محترمی که میاد پیش یه پزشک متخصص یا عمومی، میاد میگه:
آقا/خانم دکتر من این مشکل رو دارم. چی کنم؟ 
پزشک هم 5 دقیقه توضیح و معاینه میکنه میگه خب این مشکل رو داری، اینم دارو هایی که تو نسخه مینویسم.
اون عزیزدل هم با خودش میگه: "چه قدر پزشکا خوش به حالشونه! 5 دقیقه توضیح داد 50 هزار تومن پول ویزیت گرفت. واقعا راست میگن ایران بهشت پزشکاست" [البته این مثال، راحت ترین حالت ممکن برای پزشک بود]
اما حتی 1 دقیقه با خودش فکر نمیکنه اون بنده خدا چقدر نشسته درس خونده، زحمت کشیده، تلاش کرده، از مغزش کار کشیده. 
توی ایران کار یعنی کار بدنی و حرف زدن. غیر اینا باشی هیچکس محلت نمیده.

----------


## qazal78

> هر عزیزدل و محترمی که میاد پیش یه پزشک متخصص یا عمومی، میاد میگه:
> آقا/خانم دکتر من این مشکل رو دارم. چی کنم؟ 
> پزشک هم 5 دقیقه توضیح و معاینه میکنه میگه خب این مشکل رو داری، اینم دارو هایی که تو نسخه مینویسم.
> اون عزیزدل هم با خودش میگه: "چه قدر پزشکا خوش به حالشونه! 5 دقیقه توضیح داد 50 هزار تومن پول ویزیت گرفت. واقعا راست میگن ایران بهشت پزشکاست" [البته این مثال، راحت ترین حالت ممکن برای پزشک بود]
> اما حتی 1 دقیقه با خودش فکر نمیکنه اون بنده خدا چقدر نشسته درس خونده، زحمت کشیده، تلاش کرده، از مغزش کار کشیده. 
> توی ایران کار یعنی کار بدنی و حرف زدن. غیر اینا باشی هیچکس محلت نمیده.


اره خب ۷تا ۱۲سال درس خونده ماهی ۷۰ تا n ملیون کمه :Yahoo (101): 
بقیه ۴سال درس میخونن... نه ببخشید از درس فرار میکنن عشق و حال میکنن تازه یسریام بیشتر بهشون خوش میگذره کلی میرن ارشد و دکتری و فلان و کلی پا دویی و کار بعد با سابقه شون ماهی ۷ تا ۱۰ تومن اگه بگیره  :Yahoo (39):  

با هیچکدوم از حرفا و استدلال هایی که اوردین کار ندارم کار ندارم که الان حق با کدوم دسته ست و غیره
ولی این استدلالتون خیلی چیپ بود
عملا دارید میگه فقط رشته پزشکیه که درسه و دانشجوهای پزشکین که درس میخونن بخشی از زندگیشونو بقیه ول معطلن : )

----------


## Arshia_Kh

> چقدر نسبت به این بحث ها حالت انزجار و تهوع پیدا کردم...
> هرجا میری همیشه ی خدا همه دارن با جدیت و تخصص تمام نظر میدن
> کنکوریش
> اونی که تازه قبول شده و هنوز اصلا دانشگاه نرفته
> اونی که هنوز مثل خودم ترم های نخستینه
> اونی که اواسط راهه
> و...
> 
> کلا همه با یه حالت هیجانی و اشتیاق خاصی درگیر بحث هستن با جدیت تمام و مثل یه متخصص و کوهی از تجربه و آگاهی...
> ...


به شدت موافقم
علاوه بر اتلاف وقت ی مشکل دیگه این بحثا اینه که هیچکس اطلاعات کاملی نمیده هرکی هر چی میشنورو بازگو میکنه مثلا منم میتونم بگم نخست وزیر انگلیس ماهی ۲۰۰ دلار درامد داره یا اینکه رفتگر محلمون ماهی ۴۰ میلیون حقوق میگیره
بدتر هم اینکه اکثر نقدایی که اینجا میشه کاملا ی طرفس یا دارن به طور مطلق ی رشترور میکوبن یا به طور مطلق تعریف میکنن

----------


## WickedSick

> اره خب ۷تا ۱۲سال درس خونده ماهی ۷۰ تا n ملیون کمه
> بقیه ۴سال درس میخونن... نه ببخشید از درس فرار میکنن عشق و حال میکنن تازه یسریام بیشتر بهشون خوش میگذره کلی میرن ارشد و دکتری و فلان و کلی پا دویی و کار بعد با سابقه شون ماهی ۷ تا ۱۰ تومن اگه بگیره  
> 
> با هیچکدوم از حرفا و استدلال هایی که اوردین کار ندارم کار ندارم که الان حق با کدوم دسته ست و غیره
> ولی این استدلالتون خیلی چیپ بود
> عملا دارید میگه فقط رشته پزشکیه که درسه و دانشجوهای پزشکین که درس میخونن بخشی از زندگیشونو بقیه ول معطلن : )


استدلال چیپ چیزیه که صدا سیما توی مغز بقیه فرو میکنه. نمونه هم خود شماست که 10 تا پست و این همه مطلب رو نخوندی، رفتی یه قسمت رو خوندی و یه برداشت دیگه و... 
کلا خودم رو خسته نمیکنم توضیح بدم برای عزیزانی که نمیخوان قبول کنن  :Yahoo (94):  اینا همه فکتن.
درضمن، فک نکنم کسی باشه که ریسک کاری و حجم درسی این رشته براش جای سوالی داشته باشه که از همه علوم پزشکیا بیشتره.
اگه براتون سوال هست احتمالا شما از همون دسته افرادی هستین که آخر پستتون فرمودین.

----------


## qazal78

> استدلال چیپ چیزیه که صدا سیما توی مغز بقیه فرو میکنه. نمونه هم خود شماست که 10 تا پست و این همه مطلب رو نخوندی، رفتی یه قسمت رو خوندی و یه برداشت دیگه و... 
> کلا خودم رو خسته نمیکنم توضیح بدم برای عزیزانی که نمیخوان قبول کنن  اینا همه فکتن.
> درضمن، فک نکنم کسی باشه که ریسک کاری و حجم درسی این رشته براش جای سوالی داشته باشه که از همه علوم پزشکیا بیشتره.
> اگه براتون سوال هست احتمالا شما از همون دسته افرادی هستین که آخر پستتون فرمودین.


اولا ۱۰تا پست نیست الان شما ۴۰مین پست رو گذاشتین اینجا بغیر پست خودم ۳۹تا پسته که من همشو کامل خوندم اینکه دارم درمورد یه پست شما نظر میدم دلیل بر این نیست که بقیه رو نخوندم پس ندونسته چیزیو نگید لطفا : )

دوما من گفتم با بقیه استدلال های شما کاری ندارم این به این معنی نیست که قبولشون ندارم یا قبولشون دارم دلم نخواست درمورد اونا نظر بدم شما استدلال درس خوندن رو تو یه پست جدا نوشتی معنیش اینه که این مستقل از استدلال های دیگه تونه منم نظرم مستقل از بقیه استدلال هاست.

سوما شما الان دارید درمورد ریسک کاری صحبت میکنید بازم اینم مستقل از استدلال درس خوندنه و من درمورد این نظری ننوشتم
حجم درسی هم که الان دارید میگید بله همه قبول دارن چیزی که الان بحثشه منطقی بودن این اختلافاته
حالا که درست نظرمو متوجه نشدید من طرف خودمو اعلام میکنم شاید اون گارد ذهنی که گرفتید برداشته بشه
من موافقم با اینکه حقوق یک پزشک از حقوق بقیه کادر درمان باید بالاتر باشه (به هزارن دلیل که چندتاشو خود شما اشاره کردین بهش) اما اختلاف حقوق باید معقول باشه که متاسفانه نیست
امیدوارم نظرمو درست بخونین تا برای توضیح دادن خسته نشید : )

----------


## farzaddd

بحث کلی من اینه آدمها رو نا امید نکنید،همین رشته ای که در موردش ناامیدانه اینجا تو سایت کنکور،دقت کن کنکور،دارید حرف میرنید 650 هزار نفر دنبال این رشته هستن،شما این بحثارو برید تو دانشگاه پیگیری کنید،این بچه ها چاره ای ندارن جز این راه،سوییس زندگی نمی کنیم ،شما میگی پیرا هست صدمیلیون درمیاره از کجا میدونی من در نمیارم،من حسب علاقه و ارتقا رتبه و طبقه و ردیف شغلی مخصوصا علاقه میخوام درکنار کارهام بخونم،شما تکلیف خودتو معلوم کن بعد اینجا رشته بکوب،همه فاز منفی دادن رو بلدن شما از خوبیهاش بگو،یه دونه خوبی هم نداره؟موفق باشید

----------


## farzaddd

> چقدر نسبت به این بحث ها حالت انزجار و تهوع پیدا کردم...
> هرجا میری همیشه ی خدا همه دارن با جدیت و تخصص تمام نظر میدن
> کنکوریش
> اونی که تازه قبول شده و هنوز اصلا دانشگاه نرفته
> اونی که هنوز مثل خودم ترم های نخستینه
> اونی که اواسط راهه
> و...
> 
> کلا همه با یه حالت هیجانی و اشتیاق خاصی درگیر بحث هستن با جدیت تمام و مثل یه متخصص و کوهی از تجربه و آگاهی...
> ...


دقیقا،طرف تا سه سال پیش پشت رقابت کنکور داشت خودشو جر میداد پزشکی قبول شه حالا دور افتاده بچه هایی که خودش سه سال پیش تو شرایطشون بوده رو نا امید میکنه،وا بدید بابا

----------


## rezzanr

همچی بخاطر فاصله توقعات و چیزایی که کسب شد هست. هرچی این فاصله بیشتر بشه نا امیدی و دلسردی بیشتر. همین الان برین سایت کانون بپرسین برنامتون بعد قبولی پزشکی و رفتن دانشگاه چی هست همشون دنبال تفریح هستن و نمیدونن اصلا چه خبره تو پزشکی...

----------


## Carolin

> من پیرا پزشک دوبرابر پزشک کار میکنم یک چهارم پزشک در میارم،اونی که میگی پزشکی بده فلانه اره بده اما باز از بقیه کادر درمان بالاتره،اگر خیلی رشته مضخرفیه مرد باش انصراف بده بیا دنبال همون کارایی که پیشنهاد میدی،برای کسی که پشت کنکور هست و کل پلن زندگیشو مثل خودت تو این راه چیده توروخدا تز ندید بذارید درسشونو بخونن موقع انتخاب رشته خودشون تصمیم بگیرن،تو اگر چ ...س ترم پزشکی هستی ما با پزشکا 16ساله همکاریم،اگر وارد کادر درمان میشید قصد مهاجرت دارید پرستاری،اگر قصد موندن و کادر درمان دارید بیاید راس رشته ها،
> تامام



از ده تا ضلع پزشکی یدونه اشُ دست گرفتین هرجا میرین در مورد درآمدُ دریافتی حرف میزنین(پاش بیفته درمورد پول پرستی پزشکا هم حرف  میزنین) ! اونم چطوری ؟ میگردین یه نفر که بالاترین دریافتی داره رُ پیدا  میکنین میگین همه اینطورین 

باوشه اصلا فرض کنیم درآمد زیاده 
خوب درمورد مسئولیتا هم صحبت کنید . از بقیه کادردرمان شکایت میکنن یا پزشکا ؟اگر فوت کنن کیُ مسئول میدونن؟ اگر درمانشون موفقیت آمیز نباشه توی نتُ توی شهرُ اجتماع از کی بد میگن؟طرف حساب بیمارا کیه ؟
یا مثلا از سختی های دوران تحصیل بگید.از اینکه مثلا توی فیزیولوژی ده برابر بیشتر درس میدن و نهایتا 100 تا سوال سنگین بدون ارفاق میدن ولی دقیقا همون استاد به بقیه کادر درمان 15 تا سوال! میدن اونم با کلی ارفاق

___واقعا فک میکنید اگه درآمد همه کادر درمان یکی باشه کسی بیماره پزشکیُ انتخاب کنه؟؟!!___

اینکه میگیم شرایط گلُ بُلبل نیس منظور اینه که ارزششُ نداره ! شما قاتل زنجیره ایی بشی درآمدش خیلی از اینم بیشتره ولی ارزششُ داره ؟!* همینکه با وجود درآمد زیاد امسال هیچکی متقاضی این رشته نشده خودش گویائه دگ

البته وقتی قرار باشه ماهی 50 میلیون اجاره مطب بدن و 10 میلیونم منشی وکلی مالیات معلوم میشه اونچنان زیاد هم نبوده*

درمورد انصراف هم که میگید واقعا دغدغه 95 درصد بچه ها شغلیِ نه مالی 

هشدار : دیتاهای ایشون (*دریافتی و ساعت کاری* ) صحت سنجی نشدن ومن با فرض صحیح بودن دیتاها جوابشونو دادم

پ.ن: اون چ پزشکای چیپین که همه اطلاعاتشون دستِ شمائه :Yahoo (4): 





> چقدر نسبت به این بحث ها حالت انزجار و تهوع پیدا کردم...
> هرجا میری همیشه ی خدا همه دارن با جدیت و تخصص تمام نظر میدن
> کنکوریش
> اونی که تازه قبول شده و هنوز اصلا دانشگاه نرفته
> اونی که هنوز مثل خودم ترم های نخستینه
> اونی که اواسط راهه
> و...
> 
> کلا همه با یه حالت هیجانی و اشتیاق خاصی درگیر بحث هستن با جدیت تمام و مثل یه متخصص و کوهی از تجربه و آگاهی...
> ...


خیلی دوس داشتم پستتونو ندیده بگیرم :Yahoo (4):  ولی اینهمه تلاش میکنید مهارت می اندوزید آخرش میان درموردتون میس اینفورمیشن میدن مجید حسینی میاد دروغ میگه میفهمین هیچ ارزشی نداشته

+ پاسخ به میس اینفورمیشن اولویت اوله و بقیه چیزا موارده بعدیه (اوکی؟ :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> خیلی دوس داشتم پستتونو ندیده بگیرم ولی اینهمه تلاش میکنید مهارت می اندوزید آخرش میان درموردتون میس اینفورمیشن میدن مجید حسینی میاد دروغ میگه میفهمین هیچ ارزشی نداشته
> 
> + پاسخ به میس اینفورمیشن اولویت اوله و بقیه چیزا موارده بعدیه (اوکی؟)


ترجیح میدم پستم رو ندیده بگیرید و برید سر در آندرستود های خود مجید و سعید و اصغر و صغری و ...

امیدوارم قبل از تحلیل گر سیاسی دوزاری بودن و بافتن اراجیف فینگلیش که نمیدونم چرا ازش حس کول بودن دریافت میکنی ؟ !  :Yahoo (20): 
امیدوارم قبل از همه اینا دانشجو بودن روهم یادبگیریم 

لابد قراره مهارت های نسل آینده میزان نق زدن هاشون و میزان حفظ کردن نظرات مجازی ها باشه و بهشون ارزش بده
فک کنم بقدر کافی بهره بردم

کمتر مارو بهره مند کنید  :Yahoo (4): 
اوکی ؟

بای  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Carolin

> ترجیح میدم پستم رو ندیده بگیرید و برید سر در آندرستود های خود مجید و سعید و اصغر و صغری و ...
> 
>  امیدوارم قبل از تحلیل گر سیاسی* دوزاری بودن* و بافتن* اراجیف* فینگلیش که نمیدونم چرا ازش حس* کول* بودن دریافت میکنی ؟ ! 
> امیدوارم قبل از همه اینا دانشجو بودن روهم یادبگیریم 
> 
> لابد قراره مهارت های نسل آینده میزان نق زدن هاشون و میزان حفظ کردن نظرات مجازی ها باشه و بهشون ارزش بده
> فک کنم بقدر کافی بهره بردم
> 
> کمتر مارو بهره مند کنید 
> ...


منک بیشترشُ نفهمیدم ولی درمورد همون قسمت کمش هم که فهمیدم : 

هر كسي از* ظن خود* شد يار من


از درون من نجست اسرار من




+

ترجیح میدم اول خودم *شعور حرف زدن* داشته باشم بعد برم روی منبر برای مردم با امیدوارم امیدوارم کردن نسخه اخلاق بپیچم 

اره برید که براتون سنگین بود ( از اولم دعوت نبودین)
اوکی 

بای :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hassan the bald

> من پیرا پزشک دوبرابر پزشک کار میکنم یک چهارم پزشک در میارم،اونی که میگی پزشکی بده فلانه اره بده اما باز از بقیه کادر درمان بالاتره،اگر خیلی رشته مضخرفیه مرد باش انصراف بده بیا دنبال همون کارایی که پیشنهاد میدی،برای کسی که پشت کنکور هست و کل پلن زندگیشو مثل خودت تو این راه چیده توروخدا تز ندید بذارید درسشونو بخونن موقع انتخاب رشته خودشون تصمیم بگیرن،تو اگر چ ...س ترم پزشکی هستی ما با پزشکا 16ساله همکاریم،اگر وارد کادر درمان میشید قصد مهاجرت دارید پرستاری،اگر قصد موندن و کادر درمان دارید بیاید راس رشته ها،
> تامام


والا اینقدر که پزشکا مینالن هیچ قشری نمینالن . اگر پزشکی بده و اینقدر افتضاح بقیه ی رشته ها چی؟ منی که باهزار امید وسن بالا از رشته ی غیر مرتبط قراره وارد رشته ی مزشکی بشم دقیقا باید به حرف کدوم گروه گوش کنم؟ 
درسته توی هر رشته ای طیف گسترده ای از افراد هستن ولی آخر تکلیف چیه؟
پزشک ها یک مشت ادم پولدار مغرور هستند که فقط اونا درس خوندن و هرچی بگیرن حقشونه یا یک مشت انسان شریف فقیر بدبخت که حقشون توسط همه خورده میشه . خوب اگه اینجوریه این همه سرودست شکستن برای پزشکی چیه؟ الان ما دقیقا به کدوم دسته توجه کنیم؟

----------


## Marjan1

> والا اینقدر که پزشکا مینالن هیچ قشری نمینالن . اگر پزشکی بده و اینقدر افتضاح بقیه ی رشته ها چی؟ منی که باهزار امید وسن بالا از رشته ی غیر مرتبط قراره وارد رشته ی مزشکی بشم دقیقا باید به حرف کدوم گروه گوش کنم؟ 
> درسته توی هر رشته ای طیف گسترده ای از افراد هستن ولی آخر تکلیف چیه؟
> پزشک ها یک مشت ادم پولدار مغرور هستند که فقط اونا درس خوندن و هرچی بگیرن حقشونه یا یک مشت انسان شریف فقیر بدبخت که حقشون توسط همه خورده میشه . خوب اگه اینجوریه این همه سرودست شکستن برای پزشکی چیه؟ الان ما دقیقا به کدوم دسته توجه کنیم؟


حسن کچل از این فکرا کردی که کچل شدی دو سه تا پیام اخیر این تاپیکو نمیشه که به عنوان ارزش قرار بدی و واست نگرانی پیش بیاد همین صفحه قبلی یه پیامیو خوندم از وسطاش سرم درد گرفت خیلی مسخرس حرف یه ادمایی رو ارزش قرار بدی که فارسیو که زبون رسمی ایرانه رو تو این چند سال یاد نگرفته و درست نمیتونه حرف بزنه چیزای دیگه به کنار قراره واست ابهام ایجاد کنه بیخیال راهی که داری میری درسته دیگه کنکورو دادی امسالم میری دانشگاه اگه پزشک باسوادی باشی قطعا اینده برای توعه اگر هم پول آنچنانی نداشته باشه به چیزایی میرسی که با پولم نمیشه خرید. موفق

----------


## Arnold

عجب!
اساتید متفرق شید پلیییز :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Aliva00

> هر عزیزدل و محترمی که میاد پیش یه پزشک متخصص یا عمومی، میاد میگه:
> آقا/خانم دکتر من این مشکل رو دارم. چی کنم؟ 
> پزشک هم 5 دقیقه توضیح و معاینه میکنه میگه خب این مشکل رو داری، اینم دارو هایی که تو نسخه مینویسم.
> اون عزیزدل هم با خودش میگه: "چه قدر پزشکا خوش به حالشونه! 5 دقیقه توضیح داد 50 هزار تومن پول ویزیت گرفت. واقعا راست میگن ایران بهشت پزشکاست" [البته این مثال، راحت ترین حالت ممکن برای پزشک بود]
> اما حتی 1 دقیقه با خودش فکر نمیکنه اون بنده خدا چقدر نشسته درس خونده، زحمت کشیده، تلاش کرده، از مغزش کار کشیده. 
> توی ایران کار یعنی کار بدنی و حرف زدن. غیر اینا باشی هیچکس محلت نمیده.


ایران بهشت پزشکان هست 
همه در رشته خودشون بسیار سختی درسی میکشن یه دکترای فیزیک علمی که داره از یه پزشک کم نیست پدرشم در اومده توی اون رشته ۹ سال هم درس خونده ولی یک هزارم یه پزشک نیست ایران جهنم انسان های باسوادی و بزرگ هست برای همین اقتصاد و صنعت ما فلج هست 
مهم اینه هر کس به خاطر زحمت بهش پول نمیدن یا خیلی زیاد میدن

----------


## _POORYA_

> سکوت باید کرد در برابر اون جمله ای که نوشته بهشت : ))/ فرسایشی که تو همین چند سال کنکور دادن هست تو تجربی. برابری میکنه با سختی خیلیا...


*من پشت کنکوری تجربی بودم و الانم دانشگاه صنعتی درس میخونم
نه تنها من که فکر کنم ۹۵ درصد باقی افراد شبیه به من قاااطعااننهه حرفتو رد میکنیم)
نمیخوام خیلی وارد بحث تاپیک شم ولی حرفت اصلااا درست نیست اصلا
خودم دو طرف قضیه بودم و مطمئنم از حرفم*

----------


## rezzanr

> ایران بهشت پزشکان هست 
> همه در رشته خودشون بسیار سختی درسی میکشن یه دکترای فیزیک علمی که داره از یه پزشک کم نیست پدرشم در اومده توی اون رشته ۹ سال هم درس خونده ولی یک هزارم یه پزشک نیست ایران جهنم انسان های باسوادی و بزرگ هست برای همین اقتصاد و صنعت ما فلج هست 
> مهم اینه هر کس به خاطر زحمت بهش پول نمیدن یا خیلی زیاد میدن


: ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))  ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Aliva00

> سکوت باید کرد در برابر اون جمله ای که نوشته بهشت : ))/ فرسایشی که تو همین چند سال کنکور دادن هست تو تجربی. برابری میکنه با سختی خیلیا...


همین دیگه ولی همه پزشک نمیشن 
اونی که پرستار میشه کم سختی بالینی ندارع ولی حقوق و جایگاهی که داره خیلی کمتره همینو به رشته های دیگه پیرا پزشکی هم نسبت بده 
مشکل شما ها نیستین مشکل مملکت ماست و مسیولان با جامعه پزشک سالارش 
نمی‌دونم دلیل ناراحتی شما ها چی هست با توجه به سختی کارتون درآمد خوبی دارین بخور و نمیر هست دیگه  ما هم ناراحت نیستیم از این موضوع ولی یه سری میان میگن نه فلانه نه بسانه

----------


## _POORYA_

> نه من و نه شما نمیتونه بگه سختی کدوم هست. شما اگه کنکور تجربی رو رد میکردین و بعد میرفتین مهندسی بعد میتونست درست باشه.


*الان دیدم پستتو پاک کردی فکر کنم بهتر باشه پاک کنیم کلا
نه بازم خیلی مخالفم به دو دلیل
یک اینکه سال اول درسای علوم پایه و مهندسی یکسان و در غیر این موارد شبیه به همه٬ ما و مهندسیا تو دروس یکسان با هم تو ی کلاسیم(مثلا ریاضی فیزیک های عمومی و...)
دو هم اینکه میتونی با سرچ متوجه بشی که دروس علوم پایه سخت تر از مهندسیه*

----------


## Aliva00

> ایران بهشت پزشکان هست 
> همه در رشته خودشون بسیار سختی درسی میکشن یه دکترای فیزیک علمی که داره از یه پزشک کم نیست پدرشم در اومده توی اون رشته ۹ سال هم درس خونده ولی یک هزارم یه پزشک نیست ایران جهنم انسان های باسوادی و بزرگ هست برای همین اقتصاد و صنعت ما فلج هست 
> مهم اینه هر کس به خاطر زحمت بهش پول نمیدن یا خیلی زیاد میدن


همین تفکر باعث میشه وقتی می‌خوان به مردم کمک کنند میگن ما این همه درس خوندیم نباید پول زیاد هم در بیاریم بعد کلی فرار مالیاتی میکنند زد و بند میکنند بیماری که نیاز به جراحی ندارع رو جراحی کنند فقط چون سختی کشیدن تو راه کنکور یا زیاد درس خواندن 
اون مسئول هم نوش جونش اختلاس می‌کنه این همه زحمت کشیده این همه انقلاب کرده حالا چند هزار میلیارد هم روش چی میشه مگه

----------


## Little_girl

خیلی دوست دارم یه طومار بنویسم.
ولی حسش نیست بیخی.
تو حیطه‌ای که بدردم نمیخوره دخالت نکنم بهتره.
ولی تا وارد جو کار نشید نمفهمید حرفارو...

----------


## Aliva00

به هر حال به عنوان داوطلب تجربی که تلاشمو کردم رتبه خوبی بیارم با اینکه پزشکی قبول نمیشم یعنی رتبه من به تعهدی و ارتش میخورد اما نزدم و پرستاری رو انتخاب کردم میگم تمام تلاشتون رو کنید رشته دندون با پزشکی قبول بشین توی یه دانشگاه خوب اگر هم قبول نشدین فدا سرتون مسیر موفقیت از کنکور عبور نمیکنه آنقدر هم فشار اطراف هست که علاقتون رو گم میکنید خیلی از ما هیچ علاقه ای به رشته ها نداریم فقط جو جامعه مارو داره می‌کشه 
به هر حال سعی کنید بهترین بشین تو هر شغلی که رفتین 
والا هیچی هم از آینده خبر نداره داداش من برق فردوسی ورودی 84 بود وقتی که رشته مهندسی بسیار تاپ بود و کلی خوشحال که با سه رقمی بهترین دانشگاه و بهترین رشته میخونه ولی خب اینطور نبود

----------


## rezzanr

> به هر حال به عنوان داوطلب تجربی که تلاشمو کردم رتبه خوبی بیارم با اینکه پزشکی قبول نمیشم یعنی رتبه من به تعهدی و ارتش میخورد اما نزدم و پرستاری رو انتخاب کردم میگم تمام تلاشتون رو کنید رشته دندون با پزشکی قبول بشین توی یه دانشگاه خوب اگر هم قبول نشدین فدا سرتون مسیر موفقیت از کنکور عبور نمیکنه آنقدر هم فشار اطراف هست که علاقتون رو گم میکنید خیلی از ما هیچ علاقه ای به رشته ها نداریم فقط جو جامعه مارو داره می‌کشه 
> به هر حال سعی کنید بهترین بشین تو هر شغلی که رفتین 
> والا هیچی هم از آینده خبر نداره داداش من برق فردوسی ورودی 84 بود وقتی که رشته مهندسی بسیار تاپ بود و کلی خوشحال که با سه رقمی بهترین دانشگاه و بهترین رشته میخونه ولی خب اینطور نبود


لطفا اون پیامای بالا هم مثل پوریا باهم پاک کنیم تا کسی به مشکل نخوره

----------


## youhans

عجیب تر از اینکه با همدیگه بحث و مجادله داریم 
اینه که با خودمونم درگیری داریم . 
چرا ظلم میکنید در حق خودتون اخه 
کسی که از رشتش میناله بره انصراف بده و بعد از اینکه رفت تو یه حرفه دیگه موفق شد اونموقع تازه صلاحیت پیدا میکنه که بیاد توضیح بده که چرا فلان رشته نه ولی این رشته اره 
تا موقعی که این پروسه رو طی نکردید خواهشا حکم و نظر قطعی و حتی شخصی و حتی دلسوزانه ندید .

----------


## youhans

> عجیب تر از اینکه با همدیگه بحث و مجادله داریم 
> اینه که با خودمونم درگیری داریم . 
> چرا ظلم میکنید در حق خودتون اخه 
> کسی که از رشتش میناله بره انصراف بده و بعد از اینکه رفت تو یه حرفه دیگه موفق شد اونموقع تازه صلاحیت پیدا میکنه که بیاد توضیح بده که چرا فلان رشته نه ولی این رشته اره 
> تا موقعی که این پروسه رو طی نکردید خواهشا حکم و نظر قطعی و حتی شخصی و حتی دلسوزانه ندید .




نمونه : این اقا یه رشته ای رو میخونه 
بعد میبینه یه رشته دیگه بیشتر بهش سازگاره 
و میره اون رشته 
و الانم راضیه از کاری که کرده 
_____
حالا دو گزینه 
گوش دادن به حرف چنین اشخاصی 
یا 
گوش دادن به حرف کسی که فقط حرف و حرف ، تو عمل ...... 
__________ 
با منطق و استدلال فقط نشون دادم باید از چه کسی گوش کرد ( قصد کوبیدن یا بهشت جلوه دادن رشته و حوزه خاصی نبود ) 
_____ 
تشکر که تا انتهای پیام رو خوندید

----------


## Hassan the bald

> به هر حال به عنوان داوطلب تجربی که تلاشمو کردم رتبه خوبی بیارم با اینکه پزشکی قبول نمیشم یعنی رتبه من به تعهدی و ارتش میخورد اما نزدم و پرستاری رو انتخاب کردم میگم تمام تلاشتون رو کنید رشته دندون با پزشکی قبول بشین توی یه دانشگاه خوب اگر هم قبول نشدین فدا سرتون مسیر موفقیت از کنکور عبور نمیکنه آنقدر هم فشار اطراف هست که علاقتون رو گم میکنید خیلی از ما هیچ علاقه ای به رشته ها نداریم فقط جو جامعه مارو داره می‌کشه 
> به هر حال سعی کنید بهترین بشین تو هر شغلی که رفتین 
> والا هیچی هم از آینده خبر نداره داداش من برق فردوسی ورودی 84 بود وقتی که رشته مهندسی بسیار تاپ بود و کلی خوشحال که با سه رقمی بهترین دانشگاه و بهترین رشته میخونه ولی خب اینطور نبود


من هم مهندسی برق خوندم توی یک دانشگاه خوب با معدل خوب و سعی کردم تمام نرم افزارها و نکاتش رو هم یاد بگیرم. حتی به فکر مهاجرت هم خیلی افتادم چون زبانم خوب بود اما شرایط مالیشو هم نداشتم.
من حتی بعد معافی کاملن راضی بودم که یکجا ۸ ماه بی حقوق کردم تا استخدامم کنند با حقوق تقریبا معادل کارگر .اما زهی خیال باطل اکثر کسایی که برای استخدام گرفتند اصلن آزمون ندادند اونایی هم که گرفتند خیلی‌هاشون دیپلم هم نداشتند.
دوستان به عنوان برادر بزرگتر ازتون خواهش میکنم که علاقه و این حرفا که اگه تلاش کنید به همه چی می‌رسید رو بزارید کنار ودر اولویت چندم . به صرف تجربه کردن دانشگاه نرید توی هر رشته ای.مخصوصا آقایون که تمام بار مالی خانواده از هر لحاظ شرعی عرفی قانونی با شما خواهد بود.

----------


## rezzanr

> نمونه : این اقا یه رشته ای رو میخونه 
> بعد میبینه یه رشته دیگه بیشتر بهش سازگاره 
> و میره اون رشته 
> و الانم راضیه از کاری که کرده 
> _____
> حالا دو گزینه 
> گوش دادن به حرف چنین اشخاصی 
> یا 
> گوش دادن به حرف کسی که فقط حرف و حرف ، تو عمل ...... 
> ...


کلیپاش  جالبه. دنبالش میکنم

----------


## Mohamad_R

*نخوندم پیامای قبلی رو اما چیزی رو میخام بگم 

این اتفاق دور از انتظار هم نبود دوستان مملکت در رکود کامله ، هیچ مدیریت و برنامه ریزی نیست
یک جوان بیچاره که عمومی خونده با اون همه واحد های نیمتایی و زورکی و کشیک و کلا دنیای تک بعدی ! نگاه میکنه میبینه اگرم بره سمت چیزی به اسم جراحی قلب و سختی اونو تحمل کنه ! نهایتا دولت کاری که کرده 2 سال اضاف طرح اجباری تخصص! یعنی زور یعنی جبر ! بعد اونم هیچی هیچ برنامه ای نیست که حمایت کنه از این فرد! هنوزاون موقع تو سن 32 سالگی باس فکر کنه کجا مطب و کار شروع کنه و به قولی زندگیشو به دست بگیره! 

نه تنها این رشته همشون! واقن برنامه ای هست؟ الکی چرا دلخوش کنیم! واسمون نری*ن هیچکجا*

----------


## WickedSick

> عجیب تر از اینکه با همدیگه بحث و مجادله داریم 
> اینه که با خودمونم درگیری داریم . 
> چرا ظلم میکنید در حق خودتون اخه 
> کسی که از رشتش میناله بره انصراف بده و بعد از اینکه رفت تو یه حرفه دیگه موفق شد اونموقع تازه صلاحیت پیدا میکنه که بیاد توضیح بده که چرا فلان رشته نه ولی این رشته اره 
> تا موقعی که این پروسه رو طی نکردید خواهشا حکم و نظر قطعی و حتی شخصی و حتی دلسوزانه ندید .


قسمت اولش، دقیقا صحبتیه که منم میکنم. رشته x اصلا رشته خوبی نیست. حتی اگر هم خوب باشه، سعی میکنین جو منفی بدین بهش؟ اون نابود شه که همتون با هم تو یه سطح باشین؟ چه منطقیه این آخه.
برید، تلاش کنین، از وزارت بهداشت تا هزار تا جای دیگه رو برید که کارانه و وضعیت رو براتون مناسب تر کنن. حالا متوجه شدین چرا من گفتم این تنفر نسبت به پزشکی، تعمدیه؟ و نه منطقی.
الان خود من اینجا چیکار میکنم؟ سعیم رو میکنم تا حد امکان و توانم، دید بقیه رو نسبت به رشته خودم و آینده احتمالی خودم شفاف تر کنم.
از راننده اسنپ گرفته تا یوزرِ عزیزِ Konkur.in، واقعیت رو بهشون بگین.
این داستانا چیه درمیارین میگین اگه من اندازه پزشک در نمیارم میخوام سر به تن پزشک نباشه. مملکت پولداره، پول شما دست این بندگان خدا نیست. حقتون رو باید از وزارت بهداشت، و امثالهم بگیرین.

----------


## _Joseph_

*عجب چیزه شده اینجا . ولی خوبه بحث و گفتگو کنید . گفتگو همیشه خوبه حتی اگر به نتیجه هم نرسه 
خیلی نوشته بودم. منصرف شدم. خسته شدم دیگه از بحثها فعلا رغبتی به بحث ندارم
فعلا همین رو از صائب داشته باشید.

**با کمال احتیاج از خلق استغنا خوش است*
*با دهان خشک مردن بر لب دریا خوش است
*
*نیست پروا تلخکامان را ز تلخی های عشق*
*آب دریا در مذاق ماهی دریا خوش است
*
*کوه طاقت برنمی آید به موج حادثات*
*لنگر از رطل گران کردن درین دریا خوش است
*
*بادبان کشتی می نعره مستانه است*
*های هوی میکشان در مجلس صهبا خوش است
*
*خرقه تزویر از باد غرور آبستن است*
*حق پرستی در لباس اطلس و دیبا خوش است
*
*ماه در ابر تنک جولان دیگر می کند*
*چهره طاعت نهان در پرده شبها خوش است
*
*هر چه رفت از عمر، یاد آن به نیکی می کنند*
*چهره امروز در آیینه فردا خوش است
*
*فکر شنبه تلخ دارد جمعه اطفال را*
*عشرت امروز بی اندیشه فرداخوش است
*
*برق را در خرمن مردم تماشا کرده است*
*آن که پندارد که حال مردم دنیا خوش است
*
*زور بر راه آورد چون راهرو تنها شو*
*از دو عالم، دشت پیمای طلب تنها خوش است
*
*ناقصان در پرده ظلمت نمی بینند نور*
*ورنه پیش کاملان طاوس سر تا پا خوش است
*
*هیچ کاری بی تأمل گر چه صائب خوب نیست*
*بی تأمل آستین افشاندن از دنیا خوش است*

----------


## Fawzi

:Yahoo (21):

----------


## Aliva00

> *نخوندم پیامای قبلی رو اما چیزی رو میخام بگم 
> 
> این اتفاق دور از انتظار هم نبود دوستان مملکت در رکود کامله ، هیچ مدیریت و برنامه ریزی نیست
> یک جوان بیچاره که عمومی خونده با اون همه واحد های نیمتایی و زورکی و کشیک و کلا دنیای تک بعدی ! نگاه میکنه میبینه اگرم بره سمت چیزی به اسم جراحی قلب و سختی اونو تحمل کنه ! نهایتا دولت کاری که کرده 2 سال اضاف طرح اجباری تخصص! یعنی زور یعنی جبر ! بعد اونم هیچی هیچ برنامه ای نیست که حمایت کنه از این فرد! هنوزاون موقع تو سن 32 سالگی باس فکر کنه کجا مطب و کار شروع کنه و به قولی زندگیشو به دست بگیره! 
> 
> نه تنها این رشته همشون! واقن برنامه ای هست؟ الکی چرا دلخوش کنیم! واسمون نری*ن هیچکجا*


حالا اون طرف روزانه خونده ولی یه سری نادان و از همه جا بی خبر که کسی چیزی بهشون نگفته و از عشق پزشکی که معلوم نیست از کجا میان کور و کر شدن دارن تعهدی میرن اینا دیگه تقریبا باید تو 42 سالگی دنبال مطب بگردن 
بعد بهشون بگی میگن مگه سن مهمه مگه فلان چیز هست من به هدفم رسیدم آخه به چه قیمتی

----------


## rezzanr

> حالا اون طرف روزانه خونده ولی یه سری نادان و از همه جا بی خبر که کسی چیزی بهشون نگفته و از عشق پزشکی که معلوم نیست از کجا میان کور و کر شدن دارن تعهدی میرن اینا دیگه تقریبا باید تو 42 سالگی دنبال مطب بگردن 
> بعد بهشون بگی میگن مگه سن مهمه مگه فلان چیز هست من به هدفم رسیدم آخه به چه قیمتی


کلمه عشق زیاد جالب نیست. ادم تو زندگی مشترکشم یه چیز بد از طرف مقابل ببینه کلاعشق رو میزاره کنار و جدا میشن. وقتی عاشق رشته ای هست دلیل نداره تا اخر با این رشته حال کنه و خوب باشه. ممکنه به مرزی برسه که جدا بشه ازش...

----------


## Little_girl

همه ی رشته ها تو سراشیبی سقوطن الان.
همشون هیچ امیدی بهشون نیست.
ولی کسی که بخواد از همین *** زار یه چیزی میکشه بیرون.
کسی که درس خوندن دوست نداشته باشه قبل حتی علوم پایه کم میاره.
پزشکی تنهارشته آیه که توش واقعا باید درس بخونی وگرنه تو بالین مریض میارن برات و تو حتی درساتم خوب یاد نگرفتی 
درسته درسای چرت و پرت هم که بدرد نمیخوره زیاد دارن.
اما کسی تو پزشکی استنبولی وار بیاد بالا در این حد میشه که از پرستارا میپرسه چیکار کنه.
نه کسی تخریب کردم نه چیزی.
فقط تو هر راهی قدم برداشتید مردونه تا تهش برید.
انتخاب خودتونه .
نه پزشکی مدینه ی فاضله اس.
نه بقیه ی رشته ها آخه.

تو میتونی پزشک شی پولتو سرمایه گذاری کنی یه جایی همون دو سه برابر شه.


اینکه هم کسی قلب نرفته گویای همه چی هست 
قلب مغز و اعصاب و زنان  تخصص های سختین 
و الان طرف میبینه این همه تلاش داره تهشم دیر میرسه به پول دیر تد از سایر تخصص ها.
میگه بذار یه دور دیگه آزمون بدم برم پوست یا رادیو .

عمومی میشناسم ۳۰ سالشه هنوز داره آزمون میده.

معلوم نیست ده سال دیگه چی میشه.
اما در هر صورت میشه هنوزم پول درآورد .
حالا چ سخت تر شه چ آسون تر.

----------


## rezzanr

> این قد سرمایه باشه تو هر کاری میشه موفق شد ده تا معازه میخری اجاره میدی اصلا لازم نیست کار کنی


اصن کار چیه. میزاری تو بانک ماهی چند صد ملیون سود میگری  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Little_girl

> خیر عزیز اونی که پولشو بذاره بانک احمقه چون ارزشش میاد پایین ولی مغازه ملک بخری ارزشش حفظ میشه بهترین سرمایه هست رسما عین پادشاه ها زندگی میکنی همه باید التماست کنن به ما اجاره بده


اگه ماها پول داشتیم که اینجا نبودیم برادر من

----------


## _Joseph_

> ایسنا: رئیس کل سازمان نظام پزشکی با بیان اینکه در برخی رشته‌های پزشکی  داوطلبی وجود ندارد، گفت: باید این وضعیت را بررسی کنیم تا در آینده نزدیک  خدایی نکرده نیازمند اعزام بیمار به خارج یا وارد کردن پزشک به کشور  نشویم.
> 
> 
> محمد رئیس‌زاده در مراسم بزرگداشت روز پزشک، گفت: به لطف خدا جامعه  پزشکی ما در این ۴۳ سال در مسیر رشد، ترقی و تعالی سرفراز بوده‌ است. همگان  اذعان دارند که ما در حوزه آموزش و ارایه خدمات درمانی به خودکفایی  رسیده‌ایم.
> 
>  وی افزود: نباید از یاد برد که حتی تا دهه ۷۰ حدود ۴۰۰۰ پزشک خارجی در  ‌کشور فعالیت می‌کردند. در حال حاضر نسبت پزشک در مقایسه با قبل از انقلاب  تقریبا ۱۲.۵ برابر شده و سرانه پزشک ما نسبت به جمعیت تقریبا ۵.۵ برابر شده  است. از ۱۳ دانشکده پزشکی به ۶۷ دانشکده پزشکی رسیدیم و هرکجا که  استانداردهای جامعه پزشکی اجازه می‌داد، حوزه بهداشت و درمان به افزایش  ظرفیت‌ها و پرورش نیروها پرداخت.
>  آموزش؛ زیربنای طب
> رییس‌زاده ادامه داد: زیربنای طب و حکیم بودن و  طبیب بودن، بحث آموزش است. بحث آموزش بسیار زیربنایی و تخصصی است و انتظار  دارم که مسوولان و مراجع تصمیم‌گیر کشور، صاحب‌نظری کارشناسان بهداشت و  درمان را در حوزه آموزش به رسمیت شناخته و در هر تصمیمی که می‌خواهند اتخاذ  کنند از این صاحب‌نظران مشورت بگیرند. در بحث‌های آموزشی نباید بر اساس  احساسات و حتی نیازهای زودگذر تصمیم گرفت.
>  رییس زاده گفت: موضوع دیگر این است که اکنون در کشورمان دو مقوله متفاوت  داریم؛ یکی رشد علم و فناوری و ارائه تکنیک‌های درمانی که مربوط به  اساتید، دانشجویان و دانشگاه‌هاست و دومین مقوله هم مربوط به ارائه خدمات و  زیرساخت‌های اقتصاد سلامت، بیمه‌ها، خدمات درمانی و فضای بازار و صنعت  سلامت است. در موضوع اول بسیار پیشرفت داشتیم، اما در مقوله دوم کمبودها و  نواقصی داریم.
> ...


دکتر و پرفسور های این مملکت

----------


## rezzanr

*_Joseph_*  منبعش معتبره؟ من یکی میشناسم داغونه یعنیی داغون. بخاطر سهمیه الان پزشکی قبول میشه. خدا رحم کنه..../ مشکل اصلی تر اینه ازمون علوم پایه راحت 90 درصد قببول میشن و میرن ترمای بعد

----------


## Medrik

> *_Joseph_*  منبعش معتبره؟ من یکی میشناسم داغونه یعنیی داغون. بخاطر سهمیه الان پزشکی قبول میشه. خدا رحم کنه..../ مشکل اصلی تر اینه ازمون علوم پایه راحت 90 درصد قببول میشن و میرن ترمای بعد


علوم پایه زیاد مهم نیست
مهم پری اینترنیه که درسای مستقیم پزشکیه
علوم پایه جز اناتومی و پاتو (البته تو نوین پاتو برا علوم پایه پزشکیا حذفه تو علوم پایه دندون میاد)و فیزیو اونم به عنوان پایه نه کاربرد مستقیم مهمه بقیشون کاربری ندارن تقریبا
فقط اینکه به چشمت خورد جایی بدونی درمورد چی میگه و قبلا خوندیش و تو نت سرچ کنی سریع یادت میاد همین
البته باکتری شناسی هم مهمه
که تو عفونی دوباره خونده میشه یعنی هم تو علوم پایه و هم فیزیوپات

----------


## _Joseph_

> *_Joseph_*  منبعش معتبره؟ من یکی میشناسم داغونه یعنیی داغون. بخاطر سهمیه الان پزشکی قبول میشه. خدا رحم کنه..../ مشکل اصلی تر اینه ازمون علوم پایه راحت 90 درصد قببول میشن و میرن ترمای بعد


*بله از استوری های یک پزشکی که فارغ التحصیل شهید بهشتی هستش و الان طرحش رو داره میگذرونه برداشتم
اوردر یه طرف . اون لاسکهایی که پیم ها خورده رو چی بگم.
بعد انتظار دارین اینا برن رزیدنت جراحی بشن؟؟* :Yahoo (4): 
*شخصا از یک پزشک عمومی که 4 سالم پشت کنکور مونده بود پزشکی قبول بشه و الان نزدیک 7 ساله داره طبابت میکنه شنیدم که در جواب  چرا نمیری تخصص برگشت گفت من دوست دارم بشینم صندلی مریض بیاد خودکارم رو بردارم دارو بنویسم براش و نهایت اگه حال داشتم فشارشو بگیرم . تازه اونم اگه حال داشتم . بعد همین آدم که تو اینستا هم بسیار مشهوره و داره فعالیت صنفی میکنه و اتفاقا کار خوبی هم میکنه . ولی همین آدم که درامد ماهیانه ش 30ملیونه طبق گفته خودش داره میگه چرا من درآمدم کمه*  :Yahoo (101): 

*بعد میگن مردم دیدشون نسبت به پزشکها بده و ..... خوب عزیز من خودم چای نبات مادر بزرگم رو به داروهای تجویزی پزشکی که نمیتونه سرماخوردگی رو تشخیص بده ترجیح میدم . 
پزشکا خودشون بیشترین ضربه رو به  فیلد پزشکی میزنن.*

----------


## ha.hg

> دکتر و پرفسور های این مملکت
> 
> فایل پیوست 101832فایل پیوست 101834فایل پیوست 101833فایل پیوست 101835فایل پیوست 101836فایل پیوست 101837فایل پیوست 101838فایل پیوست 101839فایل پیوست 101840فایل پیوست 101841


تعجبی هم نیس :Yahoo (3):

----------


## rezzanr

> علوم پایه زیاد مهم نیست
> مهم پری اینترنیه که درسای مستقیم پزشکیه
> علوم پایه جز اناتومی و پاتو (البته تو نوین پاتو برا علوم پایه پزشکیا حذفه تو علوم پایه دندون میاد)و فیزیو اونم به عنوان پایه نه کاربرد مستقیم مهمه بقیشون کاربری ندارن تقریبا
> فقط اینکه به چشمت خورد جایی بدونی درمورد چی میگه و قبلا خوندیش و تو نت سرچ کنی سریع یادت میاد همین
> البته باکتری شناسی هم مهمه
> که تو عفونی دوباره خونده میشه یعنی هم تو علوم پایه و هم فیزیوپات


ازمون پره انترنی هم خیلیا قبول میشن؟ تو ازمون تخصص از علوم پایه چند درصد سوال میدن؟

----------


## rezzanr

> *بله از استوری های یک پزشکی که فارغ التحصیل شهید بهشتی هستش و الان طرحش رو داره میگذرونه برداشتم
> اوردر یه طرف . اون لاسکهایی که پیم ها خورده رو چی بگم.
> بعد انتظار دارین اینا برن رزیدنت جراحی بشن؟؟*
> *شخصا از یک پزشک عمومی که 4 سالم پشت کنکور مونده بود پزشکی قبول بشه و الان نزدیک 7 ساله داره طبابت میکنه شنیدم که در جواب  چرا نمیری تخصص برگشت گفت من دوست دارم بشینم صندلی مریض بیاد خودکارم رو بردارم دارو بنویسم براش و نهایت اگه حال داشتم فشارشو بگیرم . تازه اونم اگه حال داشتم . بعد همین آدم که تو اینستا هم بسیار مشهوره و داره فعالیت صنفی میکنه و اتفاقا کار خوبی هم میکنه . ولی همین آدم که درامد ماهیانه ش 30ملیونه طبق گفته خودش داره میگه چرا من درآمدم کمه* 
> 
> *بعد میگن مردم دیدشون نسبت به پزشکها بده و ..... خوب عزیز من خودم چای نبات مادر بزرگم رو به داروهای تجویزی پزشکی که نمیتونه سرماخوردگی رو تشخیص بده ترجیح میدم . 
> پزشکا خودشون بیشترین ضربه رو به  فیلد پزشکی میزنن.*


من خودم صبح تا شب سرم تو کتاب بود حجم کلاسا و دروس پزشکی رو دیدم پکر شدم. وای به حال اینایی که به خاطر کلاسای گرون و پول بابا و سهمیه قبول میشن.

----------


## Medrik

> ازمون پره انترنی هم خیلیا قبول میشن؟ تو ازمون تخصص از علوم پایه چند درصد سوال میدن؟


مواد درسیه پره دقیقا مثل ازمون دستیاریه و سوالی از علوم پایه توش نیست،
پره جدیدا سخت شده و حدود۸۰ درصد قبولیو میده

----------


## rezzanr

> مواد درسیه پره دقیقا مثل ازمون دستیاریه و سوالی از علوم پایه توش نیست،
> پره جدیدا سخت شده و حدود۸۰ درصد قبولیو میده


خیلی ممنون :Yahoo (8): . من فک کردم ازمون تخصص از کل 7 سال عمومی سوال میدن  :Yahoo (1): 

من یه برنامه درسی دیدم که کلاسای پزشکی از 8 صبح شروع میشد تا 4 بعد از ظهر یا بعضی اوقات 6. واقعیه برنامش؟  کسل کننده نیست اینجوری؟

----------


## Medrik

> خیلی ممنون. من فک کردم ازمون تخصص از کل 7 سال عمومی سوال میدن 
> 
> من یه برنامه درسی دیدم که کلاسای پزشکی از 8 صبح شروع میشد تا 4 بعد از ظهر یا بعضی اوقات 6. واقعیه برنامش؟  کسل کننده نیست اینجوری؟


بعضی وقتا اره 
تو علوم پایه اکثر کلاس های طرف صبح رو سعی میکنن تئوری بذارن 
و طرف عصر رو سعی میکنن عملی همون تئوری های صبح رو بذارن 
یعمی صبح بیو نظری و عصرش بیو عملی
بخاطر همین جذاب تر میشه
ولی در راز مدت ممکنه ملال اور باشه

----------


## rezzanr

> بعضی وقتا اره 
> تو علوم پایه اکثر کلاس های طرف صبح رو سعی میکنن تئوری بذارن 
> و طرف عصر رو سعی میکنن عملی همون تئوری های صبح رو بذارن 
> یعمی صبح بیو نظری و عصرش بیو عملی
> بخاطر همین جذاب تر میشه
> ولی در راز مدت ممکنه ملال اور باشه


اره سخته. من مدرسه ام 7 تا 2 بود 5 روز در هفته جر میخوردم.

----------


## Meti81

> من خودم صبح تا شب سرم تو کتاب بود حجم کلاسا و دروس پزشکی رو دیدم پکر شدم. وای به حال اینایی که به خاطر کلاسای گرون و پول بابا و سهمیه قبول میشن.


اونایی که با سهمیه قبول میشن چ درس بخونن چ نخونن سهمیه تو همه امتحانا کمکشون میکنه

----------


## rezzanr

> اونایی که با سهمیه قبول میشن چ درس بخونن چ نخونن سهمیه تو همه امتحانا کمکشون میکنه


تو امتحانا کمکشون میکنه ولی تو درمان کردن و سواد چی؟وقتی درست و کلاس سنگین باشه خیلی شرایط فرق داره و یه جورایی به کام تلخ میشه

----------


## WickedSick

> تو امتحانا کمکشون میکنه ولی تو درمان کردن و سواد چی؟وقتی درست و کلاس سنگین باشه خیلی شرایط فرق داره و یه جورایی به کام تلخ میشه


  هیچ فرقی نداره. تو امتحان، تو پره تو حتی تخصص و رزیدنتی! هم کمکشون میکنه و مایل ها و کیلومتر ها از بی سهمیه ها جلوترن. درمورد سوادشم که میگی نتیجه اش میشه همینایی که ملت از دستشون عاصین، اسکرین شاتاشونو میذارن که چه دکتر بی سوادی و فلان و بهمان... میخوام بگم تا نهایت راه پزشکی هم میتونی بری بدون اینکه سواد خاصی داشته باشی. بحث اینه خودت چقد آدم باشی.

----------


## Meti81

> تو امتحانا کمکشون میکنه ولی تو درمان کردن و سواد چی؟وقتی درست و کلاس سنگین باشه خیلی شرایط فرق داره و یه جورایی به کام تلخ میشه


اون دیگه برمیگرده به وجدان خودشون که علاوه بر اینکه حق یکی رو ضایع کردن ( اونی که رتبش لبه مرزی بوده ولی قبول نشده ) دارن با جون مردم بازی میکنن یا فوقش میرن استاد دانشگاه میشن از یه طریق دیگه با جون مردم بازی میکنن

----------


## _LEYLA_

به قول قدیمی ها
رطب خورده ، منع رطب کِی کند
نمیدونم چه جریانیه راه افتاده واقعا
از اینستا بگیر تا تلگرام و توییتر و هر برنامه دیگه ای ، تمام دانشجو های پزشکی دارن میگن نیاین این رشته، کمپین های مختلف میزنن، هشتگ میزنن
خب حاجی انصراف بده و خودتو از زیر بار این ظلم خلاص کن، مازوخیسم داری که  ادامه میدی؟
وضع مملکت خوب نیست، واسه ی همه خوب نیست، همه ی قشر ها و صنف ها وضعیت مشترکی دارن
چیکار کنن بچه ها بشینن دست رو دست بزارن که چی بشه؟؟؟
درستون رو بخونید، کنکورتون رو بدید و برید دنبال علاقتون، هر چی که بود
و مهم ترین نکته اینکه اگر نیاز به مشاوره دارید برید سراغ مشاور
اصلا و ابدا سراغ دانشجوی مشاورنما نرید.
#هوایی

----------


## mohammad1397

> تو امتحانا کمکشون میکنه ولی تو درمان کردن و سواد چی؟وقتی درست و کلاس سنگین باشه خیلی شرایط فرق داره و یه جورایی به کام تلخ میشه


فوقش اگه چیزی هم یاد نگیرن میرن استخدام دولتی میشن با همون سهمیشون

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*تخصص ـی به نام جراحی قلب نداریم؛ بلکه یک رشته ی فوق تخصصی برای تخصص جراحی عمومی هستش
وضعیت جراحی عمومی رو هم میتونید از رزیدنت هاش جویا بشید که یکی بالاترین درصد های انصراف رو داره*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط farzaddd


بابا یه بحثی تو ایران باب شده میگن مثلا دیگه نمیصرفه،عزیزم همین الان من جراح قلب شم حداقل ماهی ۷۰ تومن دارم،خب ۷۰ تومن کمه؟اینا دیگه خیلی دارن همه چیو بزرگ میکنن،بحث راه انداختن تورم خیلی زیاده ،رزیدنتی سخته،همه اینا درسته ولی دیگه انقدرم نا امید کننده نیست,منی که ده تومن حقوقمه خداییش ۷۰ تومن که سهله ۳۰ تومنم عالیه،این پزشکای جدید دوس دارن همین الان میلیاردر شن،کلا نسل جدید خیلی دو دوتا چهارتا میکنن،جالبه با هرکی هم حرف میزنی از کارگر تا مهندسو پزشک میخوان مهاجرت کنن،بچه های ورودی جدید به این چیزا گوش ندید از همون اول رفتید پزشکی علاقتونو مشخص کنید تلاش کنید متخصص شید،باسواد شید،بخدا از ۹۰ درصد جامعه بالاتر میرید،فقط یه نکته بگم بهتون سعی کنید تک بعدی نباشید کسی جلوتونو نگرفته که ،برید کارای دیگه هم یاد بگیرید که در کنار پزشکی درآمدم داشته باشید،ترید کردن،مشاور کنکور،تدریس کنکور،زرنگ باشید،دلالی کنید،میتونید هم درس بخونید هم کار جانبی کنید،میدونید چرا ناراضی هستن پزشکا؟چون فقط یاد گرفتن درس بخونن،خب بابا جان شیطونی کن،باشگاه برو،عادت نکنید فقط درس بخونید،هنوز تخصص عالیه،پزشک عمومی باسواد عالیه،مهندسی خوش فکر عالیه،وکیل خوب عالیه،نا امید نباشید،به این حرفاهم توجه نکنید،من الان متخصص اطفال بودم عشق میکردم حالا اینا ناز میکنن چرا؟چون میگن جوونی نکردیم ،خب جوونی کن،برنامه بریز به همه چی میرسی،تامام


شیطونی کن؟؟*

----------


## wonshower

> بابا یه بحثی تو ایران باب شده میگن مثلا دیگه نمیصرفه،عزیزم همین الان من جراح قلب شم حداقل ماهی ۷۰ تومن دارم،خب ۷۰ تومن کمه؟اینا دیگه خیلی دارن همه چیو بزرگ میکنن،بحث راه انداختن تورم خیلی زیاده ،رزیدنتی سخته،همه اینا درسته ولی دیگه انقدرم نا امید کننده نیست,منی که ده تومن حقوقمه خداییش ۷۰ تومن که سهله ۳۰ تومنم عالیه،این پزشکای جدید دوس دارن همین الان میلیاردر شن،کلا نسل جدید خیلی دو دوتا چهارتا میکنن،جالبه با هرکی هم حرف میزنی از کارگر تا مهندسو پزشک میخوان مهاجرت کنن،بچه های ورودی جدید به این چیزا گوش ندید از همون اول رفتید پزشکی علاقتونو مشخص کنید تلاش کنید متخصص شید،باسواد شید،بخدا از ۹۰ درصد جامعه بالاتر میرید،فقط یه نکته بگم بهتون سعی کنید تک بعدی نباشید کسی جلوتونو نگرفته که ،برید کارای دیگه هم یاد بگیرید که در کنار پزشکی درآمدم داشته باشید،ترید کردن،مشاور کنکور،تدریس کنکور،زرنگ باشید،دلالی کنید،میتونید هم درس بخونید هم کار جانبی کنید،میدونید چرا ناراضی هستن پزشکا؟چون فقط یاد گرفتن درس بخونن،خب بابا جان شیطونی کن،باشگاه برو،عادت نکنید فقط درس بخونید،هنوز تخصص عالیه،پزشک عمومی باسواد عالیه،مهندسی خوش فکر عالیه،وکیل خوب عالیه،نا امید نباشید،به این حرفاهم توجه نکنید،من الان متخصص اطفال بودم عشق میکردم حالا اینا ناز میکنن چرا؟چون میگن جوونی نکردیم ،خب جوونی کن،برنامه بریز به همه چی میرسی،تامام


مشکل اینه این پزشکی جدید بیشتر میخان پول بزنن وجدان کاری توشون کمه تو قعشونم زیاده
لطفا جبهه گیری نکنید خیلی خیلی قشر پزشک خدانشناس شدن انگار یه 
ورژن جدیدن...آدم می‌ترسه بره. دکترالبته انتظاری ازدوستان سهمیه ای نیس درصددیگه هم جز جامعه مرفه آن نمیتونن مردمودرک کنن

----------


## rezzanr

> مشکل اینه این پزشکی جدید بیشتر میخان پول بزنن وجدان کاری توشون کمه تو قعشونم زیاده
> لطفا جبهه گیری نکنید خیلی خیلی قشر پزشک خدانشناس شدن انگار یه 
> ورژن جدیدن...آدم می‌ترسه بره. دکترالبته انتظاری ازدوستان سهمیه ای نیس درصددیگه هم جز جامعه مرفه آن نمیتونن مردمودرک کنن


با خط دوم خیلی موافقم

----------


## qazal78

> مشکل اینه این پزشکی جدید بیشتر میخان پول بزنن وجدان کاری توشون کمه تو قعشونم زیاده
> لطفا جبهه گیری نکنید خیلی خیلی قشر پزشک خدانشناس شدن انگار یه 
> ورژن جدیدن...آدم می‌ترسه بره. دکترالبته انتظاری ازدوستان سهمیه ای نیس درصددیگه هم جز جامعه مرفه آن نمیتونن مردمودرک کنن


البته بحث نداشتن وجدان کاری فقط هم بین اکثر پزشکا دیده نمیشه همه شغل ها و صنف ها متاسفانه این طوری شده بازم نه همشون اکثرا
و هرکدوم به بهونه هایی که عمده بهونه ها هم برمیگرده به پول
منتها پزشکا کارشون حساس تره و این قضیه بیشتر جلب توجه میکنه
برام خیلی جالبه که اکثرا تو موضوعات مختلفی ایران رو با کشورهای دیگه مقایسه میکنن اما اگه دقت کنین خیلی کم پیش میاد کسی وجدان کاری کارمندا و پزشکا و بقیه اصناف رو به رخ بکشه
حالا ممکنه یکی بگه بخاطر اینه که اونا پول خوب میگیرن خیلیا هستن اینجا پول خوب میگیرن ولی وجدان کاری ندارن تو همه صنفام هست همه مونم میدونیم مشکل اینه که اکثرا دنبال فقط پولن با کار کم و بیشترین حقوق

----------


## revenger

پزشک جوان بدبخت ایرانی زیر خرحمالی‌های انترنی و رزیدنتی با دریافتی رسماً زیر خط فقر و بعدش تو طرح با درآمدهایی معادل یا بعضاً کمتر از شغل های عادی جامعه کمرش شکسته و تازه بعد همه‌ی اینا از اونجایی که بیمارستانای خصوصی در قبضه پزشکان قدیمی و سهام داره یا باید بره تو بیمارستان دولتی کار کنه با تعرفه‌های مضحک (به قول یکی از پزشکان تعرفه‌های پفکی چون درحد پول پفک ایناست) که اونم نصفشو با پلکان قاصدک میدن فقط (۸ ماه بعد که ارزش پول رفته) یا باید کلا بیخیال طبابت بشه و بزنه تو کار زیبایی.
بعد جوان پشت کنکوری بی خبر از همه جا که تو ذهنش از پزشکی بت ساخته میاد تز میده آره پزشکا بی وجدان و پر توقع و نمک به حرام و حقه‌باز و... شدن
تصورش از پزشک فقط اون متخصص با سابقه‌ای که نوبت مطبش تا شش ماه بعده یا اون پزشکی که کلا زده تو کار زیبایی و داره پول پارو میکنه چون کارش ربطی به بیمه و دولت و تعرفه نداره، هست و خبری از پزشکای تازه فارغ التحصیل تو طرح یا تو بیمارستانای دولتی نداره.
اینقدر نمیفهمه که چون خدمات پزشکی یه کالای سیاسیه هرجوری باشه و با زور نمیزارن گرون بشه (تو ۳ سال اخیر همه چی از روغن گرفته تا خونه ۷-۸ برابر شدن و تعرفه های خدمات پزشکی ۳ برابرم نشدن حتی)
و هزینه‌ این ارزان موندن قیمتا تو بیمارستان دولتی رو با خوردن حق پزشکای جوان تامین میکنن.
بله دوستان الان متخصص داریم ماهی بالای یک میلیارد در میاره
روزی ۲ تا دماغ عمل میکنه هرکدوم ۲۰-۳۰ تومن
ولی باور کنین خیلی از متخصصا درآمد یه ماهشون کمتر از درآمد یک روز اون بالاییه است روزی که ملت این یه نکته رو بفهمن اون روز عید منه.
شروع پزشکی خوندن تو شرایط فعلی کاملاً نابخردانه و اتلاف عمره مگر در دو حالت: کلا بری سمت زیبایی (که فکر کنم تو مقطع عمومی ، آرایشگری به صرفه تر باشه) یا از روز اول پلن مهاجرت داشته باشی (که تازه اونم زیاد جالب نیست چون رشته‌های بسیار بهتری هست واسه مهاجرت)
حالا باز یکی میاد جواب میده نه من کلی پزشک میشناسم فلان و بیسار... پس تو چرا خودت انصراف نمیدی...
اره عزیزم ما هممون دروغ میگیم... اون ۱۶۰ متخصص قلبی هم که پارسال مهاجرت کردن دیوانه شدن یا خوشی زده زیر دلشون.

----------


## ahmad.jafari

> پزشک جوان بدبخت ایرانی زیر خرحمالی‌های انترنی و رزیدنتی با دریافتی رسماً زیر خط فقر و بعدش تو طرح با درآمدهایی معادل یا بعضاً کمتر از شغل های عادی جامعه کمرش شکسته و تازه بعد همه‌ی اینا از اونجایی که بیمارستانای خصوصی در قبضه پزشکان قدیمی و سهام داره یا باید بره تو بیمارستان دولتی کار کنه با تعرفه‌های مضحک (به قول یکی از پزشکان تعرفه‌های پفکی چون درحد پول پفک ایناست) که اونم نصفشو با پلکان قاصدک میدن فقط (۸ ماه بعد که ارزش پول رفته) یا باید کلا بیخیال طبابت بشه و بزنه تو کار زیبایی.
> بعد جوان پشت کنکوری بی خبر از همه جا که تو ذهنش از پزشکی بت ساخته میاد تز میده آره پزشکا بی وجدان و پر توقع و نمک به حرام و حقه‌باز و... شدن
> تصورش از پزشک فقط اون متخصص با سابقه‌ای که نوبت مطبش تا شش ماه بعده یا اون پزشکی که کلا زده تو کار زیبایی و داره پول پارو میکنه چون کارش ربطی به بیمه و دولت و تعرفه نداره، هست و خبری از پزشکای تازه فارغ التحصیل تو طرح یا تو بیمارستانای دولتی نداره.
> اینقدر نمیفهمه که چون خدمات پزشکی یه کالای سیاسیه هرجوری باشه و با زور نمیزارن گرون بشه (تو ۳ سال اخیر همه چی از روغن گرفته تا خونه ۷-۸ برابر شدن و تعرفه های خدمات پزشکی ۳ برابرم نشدن حتی)
> و هزینه‌ این ارزان موندن قیمتا تو بیمارستان دولتی رو با خوردن حق پزشکای جوان تامین میکنن.
> بله دوستان الان متخصص داریم ماهی بالای یک میلیارد در میاره
> روزی ۲ تا دماغ عمل میکنه هرکدوم ۲۰-۳۰ تومن
> ولی باور کنین خیلی از متخصصا درآمد یه ماهشون کمتر از درآمد یک روز اون بالاییه است روزی که ملت این یه نکته رو بفهمن اون روز عید منه.
> شروع پزشکی خوندن تو شرایط فعلی کاملاً نابخردانه و اتلاف عمره مگر در دو حالت: کلا بری سمت زیبایی (که فکر کنم تو مقطع عمومی ، آرایشگری به صرفه تر باشه) یا از روز اول پلن مهاجرت داشته باشی (که تازه اونم زیاد جالب نیست چون رشته‌های بسیار بهتری هست واسه مهاجرت)
> ...


اول بگم که ببخشید ما رعیت و شغل های عادی!!!! درباره ی پزشکان نظر میدیم. عذر میخوام
چرا از روز اول برچسب درآمد خیلی بالا رو به این شغل چسبوندین، که الان ناراضی هستین که اون چیزی که میخواستین نشده؟ اصلا کی گفته اختلاف بین درآمد یه پزشک و بقیه اقشار باید اینقدر زیاد باشه؟ من از آموزش پرورش 6 تومن می گیرم، تو پزشکی و شغلت عادی نیست مث ما و سختی داره و شغل ما سختی نداره؟ 30 تومن بگیر. اصلا 40 تومن بگیر. اصلا ده برابر من 60 تومن در بیار. بابا سیر بشید لعنتیای دوست داشتنی. ناراحتید چرا درآمدمون 20 برابر رعیت ها نیست؟
اینکه وضعیت همه درست نیست رو قبول دارم اما باید به اینم فکر کنیم که نه من مثل معلم کشورهای دیگه حقوق می گیرم، نه پزشک هامون می گیرن. بگو اوضاع ایران چرا اینطوریه، نگو چرا اوضاع من پزشک

----------


## revenger

> اول بگم که ببخشید ما رعیت و شغل های عادی!!!! درباره ی پزشکان نظر میدیم. عذر میخوام
> چرا از روز اول برچسب درآمد خیلی بالا رو به این شغل چسبوندین، که الان ناراضی هستین که اون چیزی که میخواستین نشده؟ اصلا کی گفته اختلاف بین درآمد یه پزشک و بقیه اقشار باید اینقدر زیاد باشه؟ من از آموزش پرورش 6 تومن می گیرم، تو پزشکی و شغلت عادی نیست مث ما و سختی داره و شغل ما سختی نداره؟ 30 تومن بگیر. اصلا 40 تومن بگیر. اصلا ده برابر من 60 تومن در بیار. بابا سیر بشید لعنتیای دوست داشتنی. ناراحتید چرا درآمدمون 20 برابر رعیت ها نیست؟
> اینکه وضعیت همه درست نیست رو قبول دارم اما باید به اینم فکر کنیم که نه من مثل معلم کشورهای دیگه حقوق می گیرم، نه پزشک هامون می گیرن. بگو اوضاع ایران چرا اینطوریه، نگو چرا اوضاع من پزشک


حاجی تند نرو پیاده شو با هم بریم
وقتی میگم پزشکی یه شغل عادی نیست منظور بی‌احترامی به بقیه مشاغل نیست... من خودم پدر و مادرم هر دو معلمن
پرشکی شغل عادی نیست چون بیشترین طول مدت تحصیل رو داره
چون سخت‌ترین دوران تحصیل رو داره... هیچ شغلی کشیکای ۳۰ ساعته و بعضاً ۴۰ ساعته رو نداره درحالی که تو پزشکی یه چیز روتینه
عادی نیست چون حجم بسیار زیادی مطالب داره که کاملاً فرارن اکثرشون
ینی کل زندگیتو تحت‌الشعاع قرار میده اگه بخوای پزشک خوبی باشی
منظور این چیزاست... نه بحث‌های چرندی مثل رعیت و این خزعبلات
بقیه شغلا یه ۴ سال میخونن در کمال آسایش بدون کشیک و حمالی و حجم ناباورانه‌ای از مطالب... بعدشم یه کار روتین. (در قیاس با پزشکی میگم وگرنه بهرحال هرچیزی زحمت خودشو داره)
خب وقتی شغلی این ویژگی ها رو داره قطعا باید بیشترین درآمدو داشته باشه چندین برابر شغلای عادی... وگرنه اگه دریافتیش نزدیک بقیه مشاغل باشه انتخابش مساوی حماقته
تو بقیه دنیام غیر کشورای با اقتصاد سوسیالیستی پزشکی درآمدش چند برابر بقیه است
هی من میگم خیلی از پزشکا درآمدشون زیر ۲۰ تومنه باز شما میای میگی چرا سیر نمیشی! چه پولی چه کشکی حاجی
شما بیا اون ۶۰ تومنو به همه متخصصای جوان بده اگه بالای ۹۰ درصدشون راضی نبودن بیا بزن تو گوش من
من خودم اصلا آدم مادی گرایی نیستم... ولی بحث هزینه اون همه زحمت و دردسر و کشیک و حمالی و درس خوندناست... تو این دنیا غیر پول با چه چیزی میشه اونا رو جبران کرد؟ وگرنه مثلا به انتخاب من بود میگفتم حقوقم مثل یه دبیر باشه ولی در عوض واسه جبران اون همه بدبختی کشیدنا یه معجون جادویی بهم بدین هیچ وقت مریض یا پیر نشم تا وقتی میمیرم... ولی خب متاسفانه تنها آپشن موجود فقط پوله

----------


## ahmad.jafari

> حاجی تند نرو پیاده شو با هم بریم
> وقتی میگم پزشکی یه شغل عادی نیست منظور بی‌احترامی به بقیه مشاغل نیست... من خودم پدر و مادرم هر دو معلمن
> پرشکی شغل عادی نیست چون بیشترین طول مدت تحصیل رو داره
> چون سخت‌ترین دوران تحصیل رو داره... هیچ شغلی کشیکای ۳۰ ساعته و بعضاً ۴۰ ساعته رو نداره درحالی که تو پزشکی یه چیز روتینه
> عادی نیست چون حجم بسیار زیادی مطالب داره که کاملاً فرارن اکثرشون
> ینی کل زندگیتو تحت‌الشعاع قرار میده اگه بخوای پزشک خوبی باشی
> منظور این چیزاست... نه بحث‌های چرندی مثل رعیت و این خزعبلات
> بقیه شغلا یه ۴ سال میخونن در کمال آسایش بدون کشیک و حمالی و حجم ناباورانه‌ای از مطالب... بعدشم یه کار روتین. (در قیاس با پزشکی میگم وگرنه بهرحال هرچیزی زحمت خودشو داره)
> خب وقتی شغلی این ویژگی ها رو داره قطعا باید بیشترین درآمدو داشته باشه چندین برابر شغلای عادی... وگرنه اگه دریافتیش نزدیک بقیه مشاغل باشه انتخابش مساوی حماقته
> ...


کی گفته همه ی رشته ها ۴ سال درس میخونن؟ نکنه فکر میکنی هرکسی دکتره، حتما پزشکه. ۴،۵ سالت که نیست. 
من میگم کسایی که میخوان پزشکی رو انتخاب کنن باید بدونن که برای پولدار شدن نباید انتخاب کنن، بلکه بر اساس علاقه. اگه پول بر اساس مدت تحصیل باشه، شما ۶ سال پزشکی خوندی و فرضا ۴ سال هم تخصص. یه نفری که دکتری مهندسی داره هم ۱۰ سال درس خونده (۴ لیسانس، ۲ ارشد، ۴ دکتری) پس نباید فرق زیادی بین حقوق این دو باشه. اگر بر اساس سختی کار باشه که مطمئنا تا زمانی که شغل کار در معدن و آتش نشان و... هستن، پزشکی سختی در حد اینا نداره‌. چه سختی، چه خطر جانی.
پس یکی باید پزشکی بره چون علاقه داره. مثل اینکه یکی میره آتش نشان بشه چون علاقه داره به کمک کردن به مردم و... . آقا پسر، نمیشه با هدف پول بیای توی پزشکی ولی بگی هدف من کمک کردن به همنوعام هستش. اگه هدفت کمک به هم نوعات هستش، هنوز هم میشه بهش رسید. اگه هدفت پول هستش، از همون روز اول نباید درآمد یک رشته این تفاوت فوق وحشتناک میداشت با بقیه اقشار. تفاوت باید باشه ولی معقول.
من گفتم شغل تون راحته؟ میگم پول کشیک هاتون چقدر میشه؟  اصلا تو ۵ برابر بگیر‌. ۵ برابر یعنی چند درصد بیشتر؟ حقوق کارمند ها رو بکنن ۲۰ تومن، حقوق پزشک ها بشه ۱۰۰ تومن. اما الان که حقوق ها ۶،۷ تومن هستش. میخوای بهت چقدر بدن؟ میخوای اون فرد با اون حقوق، چند تومن ویزیت به تو بده؟ می فهمی این چیزا رو؟ شرف رو می فهمی؟ پس حق بده به امثال شما بگم سیر شو. (وگرنه من به جامعه پزشکی هیچ وقت توهین نمیکنم)
شما چون عصبانی هستید دارید بسیار توهین آمیز و از بالا به پایین دلیل میارید. البته امیدوارم برای این باشه.

----------


## rezzanr

> کی گفته همه ی رشته ها ۴ سال درس میخونن؟ نکنه فکر میکنی هرکسی دکتره، حتما پزشکه. ۴،۵ سالت که نیست. 
> من میگم کسایی که میخوان پزشکی رو انتخاب کنن باید بدونن که برای پولدار شدن نباید انتخاب کنن، بلکه بر اساس علاقه. اگه پول بر اساس مدت تحصیل باشه، شما ۶ سال پزشکی خوندی و فرضا ۴ سال هم تخصص. یه نفری که دکتری مهندسی داره هم ۱۰ سال درس خونده (۴ لیسانس، ۲ ارشد، ۴ دکتری) پس نباید فرق زیادی بین حقوق این دو باشه. اگر بر اساس سختی کار باشه که مطمئنا تا زمانی که شغل کار در معدن و آتش نشان و... هستن، پزشکی سختی در حد اینا نداره‌. چه سختی، چه خطر جانی.
> پس یکی باید پزشکی بره چون علاقه داره. مثل اینکه یکی میره آتش نشان بشه چون علاقه داره به کمک کردن به مردم و... . آقا پسر، نمیشه با هدف پول بیای توی پزشکی ولی بگی هدف من کمک کردن به همنوعام هستش. اگه هدفت کمک به هم نوعات هستش، هنوز هم میشه بهش رسید. اگه هدفت پول هستش، از همون روز اول نباید درآمد یک رشته این تفاوت فوق وحشتناک میداشت با بقیه اقشار. تفاوت باید باشه ولی معقول.
> من گفتم شغل تون راحته؟ میگم پول کشیک هاتون چقدر میشه؟  اصلا تو ۵ برابر بگیر‌. ۵ برابر یعنی چند درصد بیشتر؟ حقوق کارمند ها رو بکنن ۲۰ تومن، حقوق پزشک ها بشه ۱۰۰ تومن. اما الان که حقوق ها ۶،۷ تومن هستش. میخوای بهت چقدر بدن؟ میخوای اون فرد با اون حقوق، چند تومن ویزیت به تو بده؟ می فهمی این چیزا رو؟ شرف رو می فهمی؟ پس حق بده به امثال شما بگم سیر شو. (وگرنه من به جامعه پزشکی هیچ وقت توهین نمیکنم)
> شما چون عصبانی هستید دارید بسیار توهین آمیز و از بالا به پایین دلیل میارید. البته امیدوارم برای این باشه.


ببخشید شما 6 تومن حقوق میگیرین فقط؟ میشه بپرسم سال چندمی هست که دارین تو مدارس درس میدین؟

----------


## ahmad.jafari

بخدا این حرف هایی که می زنم به نفع خودم نیست. اصلا نیاز به فکر کردن نیست که، درآمد بالاتر بهتره یا پایین تر؟ هرچقدر درآمد پزشک ها بالاتر، درآمد منم از کنکور بالاتر ولی متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه چشمام فقط خودم رو نمی بینه. اونجا پشت فیزیولوژی گایتون نشستی داری اعتراض می کنی. من وسط مردم. کف بازار. بیا اینجا تا ببینی آخرین چیزی که بهش فکر میکنی، خودت هستی. به قول شایع، حال یه ایران بده. تو این اوضاع یکم از منم منم تون کم کنید.

----------


## ahmad.jafari

> ببخشید شما 6 تومن حقوق میگیرین فقط؟ میشه بپرسم سال چندمی هست که دارین تو مدارس درس میدین؟


من درس نمیدم دانشجو هستم هنوز. حقوق نرمال معلمین 2،3 سال خدمت رو گفتم و بعضا با سابقه بیشتر

----------


## rezzanr

> بخدا این حرف هایی که می زنم به نفع خودم نیست. اصلا نیاز به فکر کردن نیست که، درآمد بالاتر بهتره یا پایین تر؟ هرچقدر درآمد پزشک ها بالاتر، درآمد منم از کنکور بالاتر ولی متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه چشمام فقط خودم رو نمی بینه. اونجا پشت فیزیولوژی گایتون نشستی داری اعتراض می کنی. من وسط مردم. کف بازار. بیا اینجا تا ببینی آخرین چیزی که بهش فکر میکنی، خودت هستی. به قول شایع، حال یه ایران بده. تو این اوضاع یکم از منم منم تون کم کنید.


بابا بیخیال همه اینا  :Yahoo (1):  . مگه چند سال عمر میکنیم. اخرش زیر خاکه دیگه حالا هرچی هم باشی و هرچقدرم داشته باشی. . من که بعد این مدت به این نتیجه رسیدم ....../ یکم درست زندگی کنیم همین چند سال رو...

----------


## ahmad.jafari

> بابا بیخیال همه اینا  . مگه چند سال عمر میکنیم. اخرش زیر خاکه دیگه حالا هرچی هم باشی و هرچقدرم داشته باشی. . من که بعد این مدت به این نتیجه رسیدم ....../ یکم درست زندگی کنیم همین چند سال رو...


نه قربون شکلت. پول مهمه ولی هر چیزی منطقی داره. برای خودتون بهترین رو بخواید، برای دیگران هم یکمی خوبی رو بخواید حداقل

----------


## rezzanr

> نه قربون شکلت. پول مهمه ولی هر چیزی منطقی داره. برای خودتون بهترین رو بخواید، برای دیگران هم یکمی خوبی رو بخواید حداقل


من  بین شما عزیزان بی تجربه ترینم. چون هنوز تو اجتماع نرفتم و یا خانواده ای تشکیل ندادم و کمتر از همه درد پول نداشتن رو حس میکنم. بریم بین مردم تا ببینم چند سال دیگه اوضاع تفکرم چی میشه. فقط امیدوارم قنع باشم  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## revenger

> کی گفته همه ی رشته ها ۴ سال درس میخونن؟ نکنه فکر میکنی هرکسی دکتره، حتما پزشکه. ۴،۵ سالت که نیست. 
> من میگم کسایی که میخوان پزشکی رو انتخاب کنن باید بدونن که برای پولدار شدن نباید انتخاب کنن، بلکه بر اساس علاقه. اگه پول بر اساس مدت تحصیل باشه، شما ۶ سال پزشکی خوندی و فرضا ۴ سال هم تخصص. یه نفری که دکتری مهندسی داره هم ۱۰ سال درس خونده (۴ لیسانس، ۲ ارشد، ۴ دکتری) پس نباید فرق زیادی بین حقوق این دو باشه. اگر بر اساس سختی کار باشه که مطمئنا تا زمانی که شغل کار در معدن و آتش نشان و... هستن، پزشکی سختی در حد اینا نداره‌. چه سختی، چه خطر جانی.
> پس یکی باید پزشکی بره چون علاقه داره. مثل اینکه یکی میره آتش نشان بشه چون علاقه داره به کمک کردن به مردم و... . آقا پسر، نمیشه با هدف پول بیای توی پزشکی ولی بگی هدف من کمک کردن به همنوعام هستش. اگه هدفت کمک به هم نوعات هستش، هنوز هم میشه بهش رسید. اگه هدفت پول هستش، از همون روز اول نباید درآمد یک رشته این تفاوت فوق وحشتناک میداشت با بقیه اقشار. تفاوت باید باشه ولی معقول.
> من گفتم شغل تون راحته؟ میگم پول کشیک هاتون چقدر میشه؟  اصلا تو ۵ برابر بگیر‌. ۵ برابر یعنی چند درصد بیشتر؟ حقوق کارمند ها رو بکنن ۲۰ تومن، حقوق پزشک ها بشه ۱۰۰ تومن. اما الان که حقوق ها ۶،۷ تومن هستش. میخوای بهت چقدر بدن؟ میخوای اون فرد با اون حقوق، چند تومن ویزیت به تو بده؟ می فهمی این چیزا رو؟ شرف رو می فهمی؟ پس حق بده به امثال شما بگم سیر شو. (وگرنه من به جامعه پزشکی هیچ وقت توهین نمیکنم)
> شما چون عصبانی هستید دارید بسیار توهین آمیز و از بالا به پایین دلیل میارید. البته امیدوارم برای این باشه.


کی گفت phd هم اندازه لیسانس بگیره؟ اونم باید متناسب با شرایطش قطعاً از شغلای عادی بیشتر بگیره
پزشکی تقریباً همه دشواریای این شغلا رو باهم داره... هم بیشترین طول مدت تحصیلو داره... خودت حساب کن یه فوق یا فلوشیپ چقدر طول میکشه
هم سخت‌ترین دوران تحصیلو داره... هم بیشترین حساسیت شغلی رو داره و دیگه نگم از حجم مطالب و بقیه
بنابراین بین شغلای جامعه فکر نکنم شغلی باشه که استحقاق درآمد بیشتر از اونو داشته باشه.
اصلا چرا با اینا مقایسه میکنی... چرا با معلمی که قطعا میدونیم درآمد معلمای تازه کار واقعاً پایینه
با مشاغل عادی مقایسه کن آقای کف بازار
الان هر تعمیر کاری بیاد خونه‌ت یا بری پیشش چقدر دستمزد میگیره؟
اونو قیاس کن با تعرفه‌های پزشکی دولتی
تعرفه‌های لوله‌کش و صافکار و بقیه رو مقایسه کن با پول اعمال جراحی تو بیمارستانای دولتی (نه خصوصی) واسه عمل آپاندیس در نهایت بعد کسر پلکانی قاصدک کمتر از ۱۰۰ هزار میدن به جراح. تعمیرکار سماور چقدر میگیره؟ عمل قلب باز به جراح غیرتمام وقت ۴۰۰ هزار تومن میدن...نصاب دیش ماهواره چقدر میگیره؟
همین کف بازار شغلایی که نصف لیسانسم طول نمی کشه یادگرفتنش دارن راحت ۱۵-۲۰ تومن درمیارن
خب پزشک چقدر دربیاره نسبت به اونا تا عدالت رعایت بشه؟؟!
اینکه من به پزشکی علاقه دارم دلیل نمیشه وقتی حقمو میخورن اعتراض نکنم... دلیل نمیشه این تعرفه‌ها رو احمقانه ندونم
همین خودت اولین چیزی که گفتی حقوق کم معلما بود... مگه علاقه ندارن معلما به کارشون؟ ولی هردومون میدونیم درآمدشون در قیاس با اون شغلایی که بالا گفتم متناسب نیست... مال پزشکی هم دقیقاً همینطوره گل پسر
کارمندای بانک چقدر حقوق و مزایا دارن می‌دونی ؟
وگرنه بازم میگم خودم به شخصه اصلا پول واسم مطرح نیست... مشکلم این نامعادله است که باید به تعادل برسه و متاسفانه تنها راهش فقط پوله
اون ویزیت لعنتی رو باید بیمه بده نه مردم بدبختی که هرماه کلی پول بیمه میدن و هیچی به هیچی. واسه اینه تو همه پستا میگم بیمه  و دولت پزشکی ایرانو نابود کردن. بیمه‌ها از کلاهبردارترین نهادهای این جامعه‌اند
توهینو کسی میکنه که به پزشکا میگه بی‌وجدان و خدانشناس و تهمت بی‌شرفی بهشون میزنه نه منی که تا الان از اول عضویتم تو این فروم یک پستم نمیتونی پیدا کنی توش به کسی توهین کرده باشم.

----------


## Little_girl

بعد از یه مدت طولانی اومدم فروم که ای کاش نمیومدم چون چشمم خورد به این تاپیک که قبل از رفتنم آپ بود.
حال هممون بده خیلیم بده.
خود من سه سال پشت موندم آخرم رسیدم به نقظه ی صفری که سال اولم هم میتونستم برم.
دنبال مقصر نمیگردم چون ته تهش مقصر اصلی خودمم.
ما آدما تحت تاثیر انتخاب هامونیم.
این انتخاب هاست که آینده مون رو شکل میدن.
پس گاهی وقت ها باید پای انتخاب هات وایسی قبولشون کنی و ادامه بدی که حداقل ادامه ی عمرت رو از دست ندی.
این دنیا دنیای پوله پول نداشته باشی گرسنه میمونی و آدمی که گرسنه باشه دیگه توانی نداره برای علاقه اش تلاش کنه.
جدای از همه ی گله هایی که دیدم بچه های پزشکی اینجا میکنن هیچ جایی رو ندیدم در حد بیمارستان کثیف باشه انترن شید قشنگ میفهمید چی میگم.
سال بالایی ات هر کار بتونه باهات میکنه تا انتقام ظلم هایی که سال بالایی اش باهاش کرده رو از تو بگیره.
تو هیچ شغلی این رییس بازی ها نیست.
و یه سری مسایل بی شرمانه ی دیگه که اینجا جای گفتنش نیست.
شب بیداری خیلی به بدن آسیب میزنه خیلییی.

من مادر خودم پرستار بوده دیدم آب رفته و اعصابش ترکیده از استرس کاری زیاد.

بچه های پزشکی بچه هاشون خوشبخت میشن نه خودشون خودشون زیر بار این سختی ها فقط باید له نشن و دووم بیارن تا در کمترین حالت 32سالگی به یه درآمد ثابت و بالا برسن.
یا کلا عمومی رو بچسبن و چند جا کار کنن یا بزنن تو کار زیبایی و لیزر و اینا یا ترک اعتیاد که هر کدومش هفت خوان رستمه.
مهاجرت هم که پول میخواد که همه ندارن.

میدونم ن لیاقت اینو ندارم که راجب رشته های درمانی حرف بزنم چون رشته ام یه چیز دیگه اس ول به عنوان آمی بیرون این گود که شرایط رو جلو چشماش دیده حق میدم بهشون.
اما اینام دیگه اومدن پزشکی و اگه بخوان پزشکی بشن که به درد مردم بخوره نباید بزنن تو خط مشاوره و تدریس و بچه هارو بدبخت کنن.
بشینید درس بخونید نه مث این دانشجو پزشکی نماها ناپلونی پاس کنید جون مردم زیر دست شماهاس بذارید بهتون اعتماد کنن.
پزشکی گل و بلبل نیست.
پاوویون انترن هارو برید ببینید گریه کنید به حالشون.
انتزن از جراحی 20ساعته میاد بعدش 2 یا 3ساعت وقت داره بخوابه و بره شیفتش.
رزیدنت زنگ بزنه بهش باید بدووعه بره وگرنه شیفت اضافه براش میبره لج میکنه باهاش.
 نتایج داره میاد پزشکی قبول شدید با وجود همه ی اینا پزشک خوبی بشید.


در آخر همه ی رشته هاسختن و برای اینکه خودتو به یه جایی برسونی باید خودت رو به قطعات مساوی تقسم کنی.

موفق باشید.



پ.ن:استارتر عزیز جراحی قلب فوق تخصص جراحی عمومیه.تخصص میشه کاردیولوژی....

----------


## Carolin

> بخدا این حرف هایی که می زنم به نفع خودم نیست. اصلا نیاز به فکر کردن نیست که، درآمد بالاتر بهتره یا پایین تر؟ هرچقدر درآمد پزشک ها بالاتر، درآمد منم از کنکور بالاتر ولی متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه چشمام فقط خودم رو نمی بینه. اونجا پشت فیزیولوژی گایتون نشستی داری اعتراض می کنی. من وسط مردم. کف بازار. بیا اینجا تا ببینی آخرین چیزی که بهش فکر میکنی، خودت هستی. به قول شایع، حال یه ایران بده. تو این اوضاع یکم از منم منم تون کم کنید.


تیترتاپیک رو بخونید و تامل کنید
اگر خوب بود خالی نمی موند.کلی شاخه دیگه از بی هوشی و ارتوپدی و... هم وضعشون خوب نیست و اکثرا خالی موندن
+
درمورد بقیه رشته ها از جمله مهندسی که گفتید اگر واقعی باشن شرایطشون از پزشکی بهتر هستش 
هم از لحاظ درامدی، هم امکان مهاجرت و هم تایم آزاد
منتهی اگر منظورتون از تفاوت مهندسی وپزشکی ،مهندسیه که حسابان رو تک ماده گذاشته ، مقایسه غلطیه

----------


## ahmad.jafari

> تیترتاپیک رو بخونید و تامل کنید
> اگر خوب بود خالی نمی موند.کلی شاخه دیگه از بی هوشی و ارتوپدی و... هم وضعشون خوب نیست و اکثرا خالی موندن
> +
> درمورد بقیه رشته ها از جمله مهندسی که گفتید اگر واقعی باشن شرایطشون از پزشکی بهتر هستش 
> هم از لحاظ درامدی، هم امکان مهاجرت و هم تایم آزاد
> منتهی اگر منظورتون از تفاوت مهندسی وپزشکی ،مهندسیه که حسابان رو تک ماده گذاشته ، مقایسه غلطیه


نفهمیدم چی گفتید

----------


## _Joseph_

*دوستان این حقیر چیزی به این بحثهای شما ندارد که اضافه کند جز کتابی که توصیه میکنم بخوانیدش . خواندنش خالی از لطف نیست.
به نظرم این بحثها فقط یک وجه خوب دارد و آن هم  دوگانه ی جامعه مردم - جامعه پزشکی که اینجا به خوبی خود را نمایان میکند.
موفق باشید 

*

----------

